# First Upper and Lower split



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

i would prefer to put this on my own page but this seems to the the right place to do it, after another month and a half my gyms finally open again and thanks to CJ I'm starting a new routine that should help me get my strength back. I just did the upper day, i have never done every body part in one gym session and it really kicked my ass, I'm used to chest/tri back/bi legs/shoulders so this was a huge culture shock for me.
I have also never properly followed a routine or kept exact track of what I'm lifting, I hate how much more time it takes, this will be a first for me but it can only help.
I've been at the gym for many many years but keep in mind I'm very untrained due to covid and I have never done anything like this before, the weights heavy for me, advice is appreciated but this is mainly for me to keep track. weights in KG I'm european deal with it,not including weight of the bar, should I?

Upper day 17/12

Incline Bench Press 3x6 last failure
30/50/50kg

Machine Rows 3x8 to failure
50/55/55 (12 reps)

Machine chest press 3x8
40/45/45 (9 reps)

Machine Shoulder Press 3x8/12
25 (8reps) 25 (6 reps) 25 (8reps)

Machine Pulldown back 3x8/12 
50/55/55 (10 reps)

Cable flys 
Was too tired and the only cables were busy.

Cable Tris (the rope grip) 3x10/15 failure
10 (19 reps) 15 (10 reps) 15 (10 reps)

Dumbbell Hammer Curls3x10/15
10 (12 reps) 10 (10 reps) 10 (10 reps)

elliptical machine 5 minutes.

Weight 107.9kg

Its going to take me some time to figure out what weigh is the right amount for the rep range but i guess multiple workouts will help me find an average.

I'm going to have to go light for the lower day because an hour of legs sounds like a hell of a lot of legs...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 17, 2020)

ryanharvey said:


> Its going to take me some time to figure out what weigh is the right amount for the rep range but i guess multiple workouts will help me find an average.



Order yourself a fitness log book of Amazon


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2020)

Anytime you want to skip the cable flyes, feel free. I only tossed those in there because you said that you really like doing them. :32 (20):

Next time, drop the shoulder press machine down to 20 kg. It won't be long before you work up the 25's, so no worries.

On the Inc Bench, Chest Press, and Pulldowns, just do all 3 sets at the same weight that you finished at this session. Don't add weight to those yet.

Great job!!!


----------



## creekrat (Dec 17, 2020)

Right now you are working on stability and muscle endurance and at first it will take you a bit longer to get it done but you will fall into it and before long you'll know it by heart.  Once you have the endurance and stability, then you can think about putting on some mass.  It's no different than anything else you have ever been out of practice with.  Focus on getting the movements correct with light weight and when it's time to ramp it up you will have the form down to a Tee


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

JuiceTrain said:


> Order yourself a fitness log book of Amazon



good call it’s horrible doing it on my phone I don’t like to take my phone into the gym.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Anytime you want to skip the cable flyes, feel free. I only tossed those in there because you said that you really like doing them. :32 (20):
> 
> Next time, drop the shoulder press machine down to 20 kg. It won't be long before you work up the 25's, so no worries.
> 
> ...



that incline was quite heavy for me but I think I could do enough reps to continue like that for awhile. The incline really works better than the flat I used to do. 

thanks for the help! 

and yes the fly’s I will do when I have the energy but because of covid I don’t always get to use that because it’s one in a commercial gym.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Right now you are working on stability and muscle endurance and at first it will take you a bit longer to get it done but you will fall into it and before long you'll know it by heart.  Once you have the endurance and stability, then you can think about putting on some mass.  It's no different than anything else you have ever been out of practice with.  Focus on getting the movements correct with light weight and when it's time to ramp it up you will have the form down to a Tee


 
you are right. These exercises are actually a bit simple for me, I don’t normally do so much machine but I was shocked how effective it was. Maybe I will make more progress having the form controlled by the machines for me. I definitely felt positive about it today. Actually felt like I’d been pushed for once. When I do too much dumbbells with my lack of experience I only end up getting frustrated and that’s never good.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 17, 2020)

8 machines jeeezzzz.... That's bit much.  Can you really keep your intensity high throughout the entire training session?


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> 8 machines jeeezzzz.... That's bit much.  Can you really keep your intensity high throughout the entire training session?



it is a lot but I think keeping things simple and focusing on improving my lifts is what I need to do. Iv been years doing advanced exercises and probably because of laziness and bad form I haven’t upped my lifts at all. 
I feel like back to basics is what someone like me needs. For a few months at least.


----------



## Trump (Dec 17, 2020)

I am in to follow this CJ is a good man always helps anyone that asks. Anyone that takes time out there busy day to help others is good in my book


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Sounds like a good change?
Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Sounds like a good change?
> Let us know how it works out for you!



I have been in a rut at the gym for years I can tell just from one workout that it’s going to be good change for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 17, 2020)

Keep it up! I will follow along.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

Trump said:


> I am in to follow this CJ is a good man always helps anyone that asks. Anyone that takes time out there busy day to help others is good in my book



I agree. He doesn’t know me at all but still made the effort to give me a full workout plan. Not many people would do that.


----------



## Trump (Dec 17, 2020)

100% he makes so much effort for others



permabulker said:


> I agree. He doesn’t know me at all but still made the effort to give me a full workout plan. Not many people would do that.


----------



## CJ (Dec 17, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> 8 machines jeeezzzz.... That's bit much.  Can you really keep your intensity high throughout the entire training session?



Was originally 4 main compound exercises, he pushed for 5, I relented. Only the last set of each is to be to failure, so we'll see how it goes. And we all know there's always energy for some Bis and Tris at the end. :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Dec 17, 2020)

It destroyed me today. For the first time in possibly years. I think those extra reps and going to failure was a huge change for me. I also have never done chest,back and arms in the same day so machines is more than enough at least until I get used to the routine.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

Legs day was as hard as I expected. I at least did everything I planned to except the cardio but legs day tested me a hell of a lot more than upper body. I haven’t trained legs well in a long time it’s no surprise. I’m already aching an hour after I think tomorrow’s going to hurt 


 Day 2
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar. 
30kg (10 reps)  30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10reps)

Deadlift 3x10
Warm up bar 
20kg (8reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps)

Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (10 reps) 35kg (9 reps) 30kg (15 failure) 

Leg curls 3x6-10
30kg (10 reps) 35kg (8 reps)  35kg (11 reps) 

Calf machine 3x10-20 
20kg (23 reps) 25kg (15 reps) 25kg (16 reps)


Cross trainer 10 minutes. Nope. No way. Too tired. 


Weight 108.7kg


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 20, 2020)

When exercising your legs you are using the biggest muscles in your body. So your heart has to work over time to get oxygen through the blood stream to your glutes, hammies, and quads. Your body also diverts blood from your organs to your lowerbody. 

Ontop of that gravity is a real biatch and your legs are the furthest from your heart. Sp youre heart has to work overtime. 

Legs are always the hardest for me.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> When exercising your legs you are using the biggest muscles in your body. So your heart has to work over time to get oxygen through the blood stream to your glutes, hammies, and quads. Your body also diverts blood from your organs to your lowerbody.
> 
> Ontop of that gravity is a real biatch and your legs are the furthest from your heart. Sp youre heart has to work overtime.
> 
> Legs are always the hardest for me.



same I think also because DOMS are so hard the next day and even two days after (sometimes more) I tend to avoid Doing them and of course that just makes the cycle worse. I have never spent a full hour doing legs and it shows.


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 20, 2020)

I used to do the old bro split. Once I'm back at it, I'm going to do an upper/lower split. It seems more sensible option.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> I used to do the old bro split. Once I'm back at it, I'm going to do an upper/lower split. It seems more sensible option.



i feel like it’s personally too much legs. But I neglect legs completely so it’s about time I tried a split. Definitely felt like a good workout anyway.


----------



## CJ (Dec 20, 2020)

permabulker said:


> i feel like it’s personally too much legs. But I neglect legs completely so it’s about time I tried a split. Definitely felt like a good workout anyway.



You'll get used to it. It won't seem like a lot after awhile.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You'll get used to it. It won't seem like a lot after awhile.



I think it’s actually the perfect way to get me well trained and maybe add some good weight. Being a heavy guy now it’s important I have strong legs anyway. It just hurts so much! I guess this first day will be the hardest...


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

Well it’s official. My lower back has never been in so much pain! Apparently it’s normal so I’m just going to have to hobble around for a few days but damn, deadlifts are no joke. It’s making me feel a bit nervous about doing it again.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Well it’s official. My lower back has never been in so much pain! Apparently it’s normal so I’m just going to have to hobble around for a few days but damn, deadlifts are no joke. It’s making me feel a bit nervous about doing it again.



first time deadlifting? If so, that’s to be expected. Take it slow and don’t go too hard or heavy too soon. 

By the time we’re done with you you’ll need to carry around a stick to beat the boys off with. 

get it!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> first time deadlifting? If so, that’s to be expected. Take it slow and don’t go too hard or heavy too soon.
> 
> By the time we’re done with you you’ll need to carry around a stick to beat the boys off with.
> 
> get it!



yeah second time ever and the first time years ago it was the same pain. As long a it’s normal that’s fine. I only did 20kg and the bar but that was more than enough.
and hey I’m already beating guys off with a stick now. You’d be surprised how many guys like a boy with a huge gut lol
but more muscle would be nice.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Well it’s official. My lower back has never been in so much pain! Apparently it’s normal so I’m just going to have to hobble around for a few days but damn, deadlifts are no joke. It’s making me feel a bit nervous about doing it again.



Now you understand why I suggested only working up to a single moderate set to start? :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Now you understand why I suggested only working up to a single moderate set to start? :32 (20):



I will take the pain. I might do slightly less sets next time. I thought a weight as low was 20kg wouldn’t have that effect. Just as a training programme only seeing 6 exercises seems like so little. And I want to test myself. I think there’s a lot of trial and error. In my defense I followed everything else you said religiously. Because I’m only doing 3 days a week I want them intense.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I will take the pain. I might do slightly less sets next time. I thought a weight as low was 20kg wouldn’t have that effect. Just as a training programme only seeing 6 exercises seems like so little. And I want to test myself. I think there’s a lot of trial and error. In my defense I followed everything else you said religiously. Because I’m only doing 3 days a week I want them intense.



Remember though, you're hitting everything 1.5 times per week on that split. So while only 6 sets doesn't seem like much, it's 9 total sets for the week, which is a decent place to be. 

It doesn't mean that that's where you'll always be, it's just for now.

Do this well, earn a reason to do more, if necessary.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Remember though, you're hitting everything 1.5 times per week on that split. So while only 6 sets doesn't seem like much, it's 9 total sets for the week, which is a decent place to be.
> 
> It doesn't mean that that's where you'll always be, it's just for now.
> 
> Do this well, earn a reason to do more, if necessary.


 
I think the upper body I recovered fast I barely felt any DOMS and then I knew legs would be bad because I never trained them well. So I think maybe a few less sets on legs day? And upper do everything.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I think the upper body I recovered fast I barely felt any DOMS and then I knew legs would be bad because I never trained them well. So I think maybe a few less sets on legs day? And upper do everything.



It's the day after you did legs, let's see how the soreness is the next few days before making that decision.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I think the upper body I recovered fast I barely felt any DOMS and then I knew legs would be bad because I never trained them well. So I think maybe a few less sets on legs day? And upper do everything.



Stick to what CJ laid out. Your body will be quick to adjust to the new stimulus. If it’s still too much after you’ve stuck with it a month, then drop some (hint- it won’t be).


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

That's also a reason why I suggested 5 mins of cardio afterwards, it gets blood flowing, helps to lessen the soreness that you're feeling.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's also a reason why I suggested 5 mins of cardio afterwards, it gets blood flowing, helps to lessen the soreness that you're feeling.



even after a workout like that? The reason I didn’t is because in upper day my calf’s actually ached from that small amount of cardio. And I knew I had done too much on the lifts.. should I still do it even if Iv lifted super hard? I was kind of at that almost collapsing when I walk stage after I finished.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> even after a workout like that? The reason I didn’t is because in upper day my calf’s actually ached from that small amount of cardio. And I knew I had done too much on the lifts.. should I still do it even if Iv lifted super hard? I was kind of at that almost collapsing when I walk stage after I finished.



Absolutely. Remember, it's only 5 minutes of light cardio, it's not supposed to be an extra workout. It's basically a cool down.

Start stretching those calfs. If 5 mins of movement is causing issues, that's all the more reason to do it.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely. Remember, it's only 5 minutes of light cardio, it's not supposed to be an extra workout. It's basically a cool down.
> 
> Start stretching those calfs. If 5 mins of movement is causing issues, that's all the more reason to do it.



understood.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

Okay I just spent time googling deadlifts more carefully. I think I know why my back hurts so much. I thought I was supposed to keep my legs straight when I picked it up....
apparently that’s called a straight leg (Romanian) deadlift? Anyway I think that wasn’t the right way for me to start deadlifts.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Okay I just spent time googling deadlifts more carefully. I think I know why my back hurts so much. I thought I was supposed to keep my legs straight when I picked it up....
> apparently that’s called a straight leg (Romanian) deadlift? Anyway I think that wasn’t the right way for me to start deadlifts.



Yes, different exercise. Both are good though. Give this a quick watch...


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, different exercise. Both are good though. Give this a quick watch...



will watch the video but I’m doing the normal deadlift. I’m sure I wouldn’t have this pain if I hadn’t done the Romanian. Seems much more for advanced lifters.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> will watch the video but I’m doing the normal deadlift. I’m sure I wouldn’t have this pain if I hadn’t done the Romanian. Seems much more for advanced lifters.



RDLs hit the hamstrings harder, they get more of a stretch under load. Conventional deadlift hits everything from your traps to your calfs.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> RDLs hit the hamstrings harder, they get more of a stretch under load. Conventional deadlift hits everything from your traps to your calfs.



I probably didn’t do the best form either then because only my backs hurting lol don’t you agree it would be better for me to do simple conventional deadlifts?


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I probably didn’t do the best form either then because only my backs hurting lol don’t you agree it would be better for me to do simple conventional deadlifts?



Yes, that's what is best right now. The video gives an easy to absorb way to help with your deadlift.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2020)

It's a marathon not a sprint, and you are starting off as a seriously out of shape person. It's ok to scale back the volume a bit, and slowly build it up.

It's good the be sore after a workout, but there's a limit. If you're not able to walk for 3 days after a leg workout, and your back is in serious pain after deadlifting - you're going to end up burning out and quitting. You're not going to be able to handle the same amount of volume as some of the guys in here who are in better shape then 90% of the population.

Rome wasn't built in a day. Just my advice.

It took years for you to become an obese permabulker. It's going to take time to get back to being in shape.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's a marathon not a sprint, and you are starting off as a seriously out of shape person. It's ok to scale back the volume a bit, and slowly build it up.
> 
> It's good the be sore after a workout, but there's a limit. If you're not able to walk for 3 days after a leg workout, and your back is in serious pain after deadlifting - you're going to end up burning out and quitting. You're not going to be able to handle the same amount of volume as some of the guys in here who are in better shape then 90% of the population.
> 
> ...



While I appreciate your advice somewhat. You don’t know me. Iv been going to the gym since I was 17. Yes I’m fat. But I’m fat because I want to be I used to be 130 and I gained the weight because I personally like the way I look.
i am out of shape.  No denying that. But you make it sound like I’m just a fat person who can’t keep my mouth shut. 

Iv been training 3/4 times a week for years. The only reason I’m more out of shape than usual is that covid has made my gym closed for 7 months this year. 

 Yes I agree I can’t handle the kind of workouts the guys in here are doing but I’m also not taking absolutely anything other than protein and some creatine, I might be fat but you also can’t compare me to guys who are doing a significant amount of drugs to achieve their goals. I don’t judge them. But I can’t be compared to them either. 

also I’m not trying to lose weight. I’d actually like to gain weight. I’d just like to be stronger and more muscular and healthier with that.

I don’t give up. You are confusing me with your stereotype that you have of all fat people. I’m not lazy. I want to look like this.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, that's what is best right now. The video gives an easy to absorb way to help with your deadlift.



thanks I had a look. I will watch again before I try again on Thursday.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 21, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/3Aed81P

This is from my favorite book, I found creating a block is essential to prevent lower back pain.

It provides a stucture to take the pressure, instead of your spine taking it.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> https://imgur.com/a/3Aed81P
> 
> This is from my favorite book, I found creating a block is essential to prevent lower back pain.
> 
> It provides a stucture to take the pressure, instead of your spine taking it.



decent advice. We will see if I have the same issues doing a normal deadlift I don’t think I will but I will try this technique.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> https://imgur.com/a/3Aed81P
> 
> This is from my favorite book, I found creating a block is essential to prevent lower back pain.
> 
> It provides a stucture to take the pressure, instead of your spine taking it.



I have that book. Strength Training Anatomy. Good reference.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> https://imgur.com/a/3Aed81P
> 
> This is from my favorite book, I found creating a block is essential to prevent lower back pain.
> 
> It provides a stucture to take the pressure, instead of your spine taking it.



is it Frederic Delavier? It looks good I might buy it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> While I appreciate your advice somewhat. You don’t know me. Iv been going to the gym since I was 17. Yes I’m fat. But I’m fat because I want to be I used to be 130 and I gained the weight because I personally like the way I look.
> i am out of shape.  No denying that. But you make it sound like I’m just a fat person who can’t keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Iv been training 3/4 times a week for years. The only reason I’m more out of shape than usual is that covid has made my gym closed for 7 months this year.
> ...



Ok tough guy. I was trying to be encouraging, and letting you know that maybe you are doing TOO MUCH work right now.

But by all means carry on. Good luck. I'm happy that you look the way you want to look.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 21, 2020)

Yup, Third Edition, Strength Training Anatomy, By Frédéric Delavier


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> is it Frederic Delavier? It looks good I might buy it.



Yes, that's the author. It's just exercise descriptions, muscles used, and detailed pics. No programming or anything like that, just an exercise reference book. I'd say it's worth having.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ok tough guy. I was trying to be encouraging, and letting you know that maybe you are doing TOO MUCH work right now.
> 
> But by all means carry on. Good luck. I'm happy that you look the way you want to look.



I’m not trying to be tough. But just telling me I’m seriously out of shape and an “obese” permabulker isn’t too constructive either. I don’t expect you to approve of my lifestyle. I’m just looking for solid advice here. I will take things slower. But I’m not going to reduce a ton of activity just because I had one hard day in the gym either.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, that's the author. It's just exercise descriptions, muscles used, and detailed pics. No programming or anything like that, just an exercise reference book. I'd say it's worth having.



I struggle with Muscle mind connection and form so I think it might be of use to me.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I struggle with Muscle mind connection and form so I think it might be of use to me.



Just worry about form at this point. You're looking for strength anyway, so the m2m connection isn't as much of a concern. Good reps, good form, progressive resistance, and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> While I appreciate your advice somewhat. You don’t know me. Iv been going to the gym since I was 17. Yes I’m fat. But I’m fat because I want to be I used to be 130 and I gained the weight because I personally like the way I look.
> i am out of shape.  No denying that. But you make it sound like I’m just a fat person who can’t keep my mouth shut.
> 
> Iv been training 3/4 times a week for years. The only reason I’m more out of shape than usual is that covid has made my gym closed for 7 months this year.
> ...



I know DYS, and he's not at all being a dick to you. I'm going to tell you right out; the man know's his shit because he's done it. You want to know how to get someplace, ask someone that's been there like DYS. So take a breath, pull up a chair and listen to what he has to say. Trust me, he and I disagree on many things but the respect has, is and always will be there. 



permabulker said:


> Yes I agree I can’t handle the kind of workouts the guys in here are doing but I’m also not taking absolutely anything other than protein and some creatine, I might be fat but you also can’t compare me to guys who are doing a significant amount of drugs to achieve their goals. I don’t judge them. But I can’t be compared to them either. so I’m not trying to lose weight. I’d actually like to gain weight. I’d just like to be stronger and more muscular and healthier with that.



Don't associate natty guys with not being jacked and strong. I'd be more that happy to have that conversation if you like.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

snake said:


> I know DYS, and he's not at all being a dick to you. I'm going to tell you right out; the man know's his shit because he's done it. You want to know how to get someplace, ask someone that's been there like DYS. So take a breath, pull up a chair and listen to what he has to say. Trust me, he and I disagree on many things but the respect has, is and always will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't associate natty guys with not being jacked and strong. I'd be more that happy to have that conversation if you like.



I never said natty guys couldn’t be strong. But it’s definitely a lot harder to achieve the same thing.

I’m sure because I couldn’t read his tone I misunderstood him. But after years of being told these things obviously certain words might “trigger” me. I’m not looking for drama here. I’m looking for help.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's a marathon not a sprint, and you are starting off as a seriously out of shape person. It's ok to scale back the volume a bit, and slowly build it up.
> 
> It's good the be sore after a workout, but there's a limit. If you're not able to walk for 3 days after a leg workout, and your back is in serious pain after deadlifting - you're going to end up burning out and quitting. You're not going to be able to handle the same amount of volume as some of the guys in here who are in better shape then 90% of the population.
> 
> ...



I misunderstood your intention by this comment. I apologize.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's also a reason why I suggested 5 mins of cardio afterwards, it gets blood flowing, helps to lessen the soreness that you're feeling.



Something else worth considering is taking a 10min walk after each meal.  A brisk, fast paced walk.  This will help aid in digestion and it's been shown to be just as effective as taking a 30min walk if you're performing 3, 10min brisk walks.  Gotta be in good condition if you want to move big weights.


----------



## snake (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> I never said natty guys couldn’t be strong. But it’s definitely a lot harder to achieve the same thing.
> 
> I’m sure because I couldn’t read his tone I misunderstood him. But after years of being told these things obviously certain words might “trigger” me. I’m not looking for drama here. I’m looking for help.



Good because some guys here have seen and done it all. 

You ever want to have a discussion about going at it natty, I'll be more than happy to help. I was natty for about 42 years of my life and competed that way. Yeah it's not easy but it was the path I chose. Like you, I know how the gains come hard and slow that way but don't think you can't move a ton of weight because you'd be selling yourself short from the get go.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 21, 2020)

snake said:


> Good because some guys here have seen and done it all.
> 
> You ever want to have a discussion about going at it natty, I'll be more than happy to help. I was natty for about 42 years of my life and competed that way. Yeah it's not easy but it was the path I chose. Like you, I know how the gains come hard and slow that way but don't think you can't move a ton of weight because you'd be selling yourself short from the get go.



i will always do the best I can. And I hope that I can achieve enough from that. Doesn’t mean I won’t always be jealous of the huge men who do better but I will never give up trying. It takes a lot of dedication. Steroids or not it’s no easy feat.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 21, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Steroids or not it’s no easy feat.



This right here!  Those bigger guys MAY have some better genetics but they still had to work their asses off to get there.  Sacrifices must be made to make time for the gym and for your meals.  You can get there but it will take hard work, determination, maximum effort and just wanting it more than the other guy.  Don't "try".  "DO"


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 22, 2020)

CJ has me on pretty much the same routine and I’ll tell you before covid knocked me out of the gym at the end of the last week I was feeling great and had only been on it about 2 weeks.  Can’t wait to get back in there and see where I’m at.  Keep working hard man.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 23, 2020)

Was really tired today and my back was still aching a little bit (good news is it seemed to just be hard DOMS because it’s recovered fast) so I just did as much as I could. Definitely finding upper body day so much easier than lower. 

Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
30kg (8reps) 50kg (6 reps) 50kg (8reps failure) 

Machine rows 3x8 to failure 
50kg (8 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 50kg (10 reps)

Machine chest press 3x8
45kg (10 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (8 reps)

Machine shoulder press 3x8/12
20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps)

Machine pull down back 3x8/12
55kg (10 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 55kg (12 reps) 

Cable flys 3x8
Well start doing when I have more stamina. 

Cable Tris 3x10/15 to failure 
15kg (12 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (10 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (10 reps)


Cardio 5 Minutes cross trainer 

108.7kg

23rd December


----------



## creekrat (Dec 23, 2020)

Good for you on pushing through being tired and still hitting the gym.  I can't tell you how many days I wasn't "feeling" it but once I got to the gym and got the tunes in my ears I came around.  There will be some days you will just go through the motions but over time you will be chomping at the bit even on the off days


----------



## permabulker (Dec 23, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Good for you on pushing through being tired and still hitting the gym.  I can't tell you how many days I wasn't "feeling" it but once I got to the gym and got the tunes in my ears I came around.  There will be some days you will just go through the motions but over time you will be chomping at the bit even on the off days



its definitely true that it’s getting out of bed and going there that’s the hard part. I always feel okay when I get there. 

Although I did take the lift from my first floor flat to get downstairs but who cares lol whatever it takes.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 27, 2020)

So I went a little more conservatively today after my **** up with deadlifts and overdoing legs last week. I hope I got the right balance between pushing myself and getting my deadlift form right (seemed so much better doing the trap bar instead) 
will see tomorrow if I got it right, hoping for some manageable doms rather than hardly able to move lol.

27/12
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 10kg (8 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
35kg (11 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
35kg (10 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 
25kg (20 reps) 30kg (17 reps) 30kg (15 reps) 


Cross trainer 
10 minutes 

109kg


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2020)

I think you'll find the trap bar to be a good swap at this stage. Doesn't mean the barbell can't be used in the future, so no worries.

Good job!!!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I think you'll find the trap bar to be a good swap at this stage. Doesn't mean the barbell can't be used in the future, so no worries.
> 
> Good job!!!


Thanks man 

definitely planning to go to the barbell and also a squat without the smith machine in the future. But for now. This is my limit and that’s fine. I will make progress over time. Legs has always been something Iv avoided for reasons like last week. But I don’t quit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 27, 2020)

permabulker said:


> But I don’t quit.



Most important part right there bud!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 29, 2020)

*29/12*

Went hard today. Felt good. 

Day 1 29/12

Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
50kg (6 reps) 50kg (6 reps) 50kg (9 reps)

Machine rows 3x8 to failure (every set to failure?) 
50kg (12 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 55kg (12 reps fail)

Machine chest press 3x8
50kg (8 reps) 55kg (8 reps) 55kg (8 reps)

Machine shoulder press 3x8/12
20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps) 20kg (9 reps fail) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12
55kg (12 reps) 60kg (12 reps) 60kg (11 reps)

Cable flys 3x8
-

Cable Tris 3x10/15 to failure 
Curved bar attachment (normally rope)
15kg (13 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 

Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (13 reps)  10kg (12 reps) 10kg (10 reps fail) 

5 minutes cross trainer

108.6kg

I also have a question, when I mark a rep down as (failure) I personally mean I finished that rep, but I feel like my muscles are getting wrecked doing so. Is that the correct meaning of failure? Or is failure the rep after that you wouldn’t actually finish?


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

Failure can mean whatever you want it to mean, but usually it's either you failed the last rep attempt, or you know 100% that you wouldn't be able to get another rep.

Sometimes it's good to go to a true failed rep, so we know where our limit is, what failure feels like. But only do that on safe exercises, do not do that on Squats or deadlifts or anything where there's a high risk of injury.


----------



## CJ (Dec 29, 2020)

permabulker said:


> Went hard today. Felt good.
> 
> Day 1 29/12
> 
> ...



Go up in weight on bench and rows next time, the smallest weight increase possible. 

Good job!!


----------



## permabulker (Dec 31, 2020)

I was really tired today. But I just got on with it. Deadlifts were hard, I hate that there’s nowhere I can sit down between sets I just end up awkwardly hobbling around. Oh well at least I did it and went up a little weight in a few areas. 

31/12
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
35kg (13 reps) 35kg (12 reps) 35kg (12reps fail)


Leg curls 3x6-10
40kg (10 reps) 45kg (9 reps) 45kg (8 reps)




Calf machine 3x10-20 
30kg (17 reps) 30kg (15 reps) 30kg (14 reps fail) 


Cross trainer 
5 minutes (intensity 3)


109.4kg


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2021)

If it were me I’d sit in the floor and rest my back on the wall. I realize other people have a lesser tolerance for filth than I do though. I’m pretty gross.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Go up in weight on bench and rows next time, the smallest weight increase possible.
> 
> Good job!!



Agreed. That's how I often pushed myself. I have fractional micro-plates. .25lb, .5lb, .75lb, 1lb, and 1.25lb


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> If it were me I’d sit in the floor and rest my back on the wall. I realize other people have a lesser tolerance for filth than I do though. I’m pretty gross.



I can honestly say about the only time I wash my hands is when the damn finger goes through the TP. :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (Jan 1, 2021)

Get a foldable chair.  Go to an PLing gym and you'll see several throughout the gym.  Or if you don't want to do that, use a plyo box and sit on that.  If they don't have a plyo box, take an adjustable bench from the DB area and put it next to you so you have something to sit on.


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> If it were me I’d sit in the floor and rest my back on the wall. I realize other people have a lesser tolerance for filth than I do though. I’m pretty gross.





Adrenolin said:


> I can honestly say about the only time I wash my hands is when the damn finger goes through the TP. :32 (20):



See, this is what I meant. Not too many people share my tolerance for filth. 

Who uses toilet paper?


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> If it were me I’d sit in the floor and rest my back on the wall. I realize other people have a lesser tolerance for filth than I do though. I’m pretty gross.



I used to sit on the floor a lot but it seems I’m less flexible than you are. (Surprise, surprise) Plus. In the middle of deadlifts maybe I never get back up lol. I will have to start taking one of those things you use for calf exercises to sit on before I start lol.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Get a foldable chair.  Go to an PLing gym and you'll see several throughout the gym.  Or if you don't want to do that, use a plyo box and sit on that.  If they don't have a plyo box, take an adjustable bench from the DB area and put it next to you so you have something to sit on.



Good idea, I think I have boxes, I just like to sit down for a minute or two because otherwise I don’t rest long enough. It’s an awkward part of the gym because it’s right at the edge of the weight area.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Agreed. That's how I often pushed myself. I have fractional micro-plates. .25lb, .5lb, .75lb, 1lb, and 1.25lb



That’s what I will have to do because 50kg already feels like quite close to my current max (a year ago I was hardly managing 30 because of bad form) so yeah I will use 1.25 and 2.5, my gym doesn’t go smaller.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

One more thing, I lifted 5kg more on squat and deadlift yesterday, I thought I pushed enough. Today I have pretty much no Dom's at all, am I not pushing myself enough?


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> One more thing, I lifted 5kg more on squat and deadlift yesterday, I thought I pushed enough. Today I have pretty much no Dom's at all, am I not pushing myself enough?



That previous crippling soreness was because you were doing something novel and it took a toll on your body. Body adjusts quickly. You should now be able to push yourself as hard as you can in the gym without suffering as you did before. 

Go for it.


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> One more thing, I lifted 5kg more on squat and deadlift yesterday, I thought I pushed enough. Today I have pretty much no Dom's at all, am I not pushing myself enough?



Just keep adding a little weight each session. If it feels TOO easy, add a little more. You want it to be heavy enough where you FEEL it, but not so heavy that your form falters.

You're still new to this, perfect reps is what you're after, the weight increases will naturally follow. It won't be long before you have an extra 100 kilos on those bars. :32 (10):


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

After your next leg day, explore the other leg machines. Sit on a hack squat or a leg press, do a few reps, see how they feel. These are better bang for the buck exercises than leg extensions, although there's nothing wrong with leg extensions. If you find one you like, and want to try it out, now you have options.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice job PB!  Keep it up. 

I know this goes against what some say and believe but lately on the exercises where I go to failure I will stop counting the reps when form goes to shit but continue the exercise even if I can only get half reps so as to push myself past the failure point. Not sure how much that plays a roll in my progress but within the last couple of months I am seeing changes more rapidly than ever before. That being said I’ve also been hitting the gym pretty religiously and hard. I go in with a purpose


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Nice job PB!  Keep it up.
> 
> I know this goes against what some say and believe but lately on the exercises where I go to failure I will stop counting the reps when form goes to shit but continue the exercise even if I can only get half reps so as to push myself past the failure point. Not sure how much that plays a roll in my progress but within the last couple of months I am seeing changes more rapidly than ever before. That being said I’ve also been hitting the gym pretty religiously and hard. I go in with a purpose



I hope you mean partial reps, and not actually reps where form looks like shit. :32 (6):


----------



## creekrat (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes CJ, still keeping form for the partials


----------



## CJ (Jan 1, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Yes CJ, still keeping form for the partials



Partials are awesome for some exercises. Leg Exts and Leg Curls I finish with partials, then an isometric hold at the end for 5+ seconds. Ouch!!!

Back exercises I like them too, really toasts the muscles, as long as you keep the biceps out of it.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone I think for the next few weeks I will just focus on more weight and full reps, I did leg press before but with deadlift and squats I think If I go a little heavier I will be working hard, for now, more weight next week.

I want to see progression of weight on the programme im on for now, I'm still lifting very light really, slow and steady


----------



## permabulker (Jan 1, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Nice job PB!  Keep it up.
> 
> I know this goes against what some say and believe but lately on the exercises where I go to failure I will stop counting the reps when form goes to shit but continue the exercise even if I can only get half reps so as to push myself past the failure point. Not sure how much that plays a roll in my progress but within the last couple of months I am seeing changes more rapidly than ever before. That being said I’ve also been hitting the gym pretty religiously and hard. I go in with a purpose



Definitely need to go in with a purpose yeah that's where iv been going wrong since I was 17


----------



## permabulker (Jan 4, 2021)

Did this yesterday. My chest felt super pumped. My arms had veins that I have never seen before. And I think that’s some of the heaviest weights I have ever lifted. 

Day 1 03/01


Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (5 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
60kg (12 reps) 65kg (10 reps) 65kg (10 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
55kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps) 60kg (7 reps fail) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12
20kg (9 reps) 20kg (9 reps) 20kg (10 reps hard fail) 




Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction) 
65kg (12 reps) 65kg (8 reps) 65kg (8 reps)


Cable flys 3x8
-
Cable Tris 3x10/15 
15kg (15 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 15kg (8 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (14 reps) 10kg (11 reps) 10kg (12 reps) 


109.3kg


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Huge weight increases!!!

Be careful with that though, we want to get better each week for as long as we can before hitting a plateau. Don't be in a rush to get there, all the reps at lighter weights are there to get perfect form practice in, so when the weights get heavier, your form stays solid.

Where's the cardio? :32 (6):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Huge weight increases!!!
> 
> Be careful with that though, we want to get better each week for as long as we can before hitting a plateau. Don't be in a rush to get there, all the reps at lighter weights are there to get perfect form practice in, so when the weights get heavier, your form stays solid.
> 
> Where's the cardio? :32 (6):



agreed I probably went a little higher than I should have done on chest but I felt good about it and the machines it was easier to go heavier. I only have light doms today surprisingly. But I did push the incline bench maybe too much.

cardio I didn’t have time for I had to rush the workout because I was meeting friends. I tried to go earlier but after lunch isn’t easy. 

also I think my form was good. That’s why shoulders is staying the same for now. I’m really struggling at those higher reps so I’m not trying to increase that for now.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

Listen to CJ there PB. He’s getting your stabilization down so that all the tertiary muscles for specific lifts keep up and don’t give up the ghost and freak out when you start going heavy. The primary movers will always be stronger but you need those in the periphery to play catch up to keep your form in check.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 4, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Listen to CJ there PB. He’s getting your stabilization down so that all the tertiary muscles for specific lifts keep up and don’t give up the ghost and freak out when you start going heavy. The primary movers will always be stronger but you need those in the periphery to play catch up to keep your form in check.



i always listen to him he’s basically my personal trainer will do haha.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 6, 2021)

06/01
Day 2
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 15kg (10 reps), 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
35kg (14 reps) 35kg (15 reps) 35kg (11 reps fail) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (10 reps) 45kg (8 reps) 45kg (8 reps fail) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 
30kg (20 reps) 30kg (14 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Cross trainer 
10 minutes intensity 3.


109.3Kg


It’s weird but now my stamina’s up a bit I feel like I want to burst into HIT when I’m doing cardio. I used to do that all the time when I was young and fit, I enjoy running but its impossible to keep the weight up if I do. I struggle to overeat as it is. I eat to get big not because I enjoy it. A little cardio is definitely making me feel better anyway. 

question of today’s workout. I was trying to make sure my form was good with deadlifts today. I noticed that if I push my butt out a bit more my back hurts/gets worked less (it’s not really good pain In my opinion) is this okay for form? I’m trying to work on making sure my back stays straight and I do it all in one fluid motion. Same for squats my backs hurting quite a bit is that normal or is my form off? I’m trying to go as low and deep as I can when I squat but it’s not easy with my weight. Advice appreciated as always, sometimes watching YouTube videos just isn’t enough.


----------



## CJ (Jan 6, 2021)

There's a difference between being worked, and actual pain. Don't do anything that causes actual pain. You switched to trap bar deads to mitigate this issue, so don't force your butt back. Just pick the bar up naturally, keeping your core tight and spine neutral.

Try putting a plate under your heels on the Smith Squats. This will allow your knees to travel a little further forward, and therefore your hips will stay a little more underneath you, and that'll take some pressure off of your back. There's nothing wrong with this, they actually make squat shoes with a raised heel that do the same thing. 

Again, keep the core tight and spine neutral, and take a big gulp of air before you squat down to build air pressure to help stabilize your core.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 6, 2021)

Listen to CJ.  Keep the butt forward.  Remind yourself to keep your chin up and shoulders back and that should help you keep the form correct


----------



## permabulker (Jan 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> There's a difference between being worked, and actual pain. Don't do anything that causes actual pain. You switched to trap bar deads to mitigate this issue, so don't force your butt back. Just pick the bar up naturally, keeping your core tight and spine neutral.
> 
> Try putting a plate under your heels on the Smith Squats. This will allow your knees to travel a little further forward, and therefore your hips will stay a little more underneath you, and that'll take some pressure off of your back. There's nothing wrong with this, they actually make squat shoes with a raised heel that do the same thing.
> 
> Again, keep the core tight and spine neutral, and take a big gulp of air before you squat down to build air pressure to help stabilize your core.



okay cool I just thought that maybe if it hurt less that way that was more the correct way. Sounds like I’m struggling to keep the spine neutral then.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 6, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Listen to CJ.  Keep the butt forward.  Remind yourself to keep your chin up and shoulders back and that should help you keep the form correct



I guess I need to keep watching videos. Most other gym exercises I have mastered apart from the really advanced ones so it’s strange for me to be feeling like such a newbie after all these years but I will keep at it. It looks like such a simple exercise but there’s so much to think about


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I guess I need to keep watching videos. Most other gym exercises I have mastered apart from the really advanced ones so it’s strange for me to be feeling like such a newbie after all these years but I will keep at it. It looks like such a simple exercise but there’s so much to think about




Dude, you’re just getting started. 

We’re going to turn you into the fattest, most jacked muscular bear in Spain. ¡El Oso Gordo!


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2021)

Fun fact: 

Jin’s old employee and lifting partner was a 320lb muscle bear. He did some porn and was an “escort”. Jin and he went out drinking the last day of Jin’s job as his boss. 

 Jin had to run for his life. 

Other than that, it was fun.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Dude, you’re just getting started.
> 
> We’re going to turn you into the fattest, most jacked muscular bear in Spain. ¡El Oso Gordo!



that sounds like my ideal goal, Great nickname too  I’m not so bear like but I love the idea


----------



## permabulker (Jan 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Dude, you’re just getting started.
> 
> We’re going to turn you into the fattest, most jacked muscular bear in Spain. ¡El Oso Gordo!



that sounds like my ideal goal, Great nickname too 😅 I’m not so bear like but I love the idea


----------



## permabulker (Jan 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> Jin’s old employee and lifting partner was a 320lb muscle bear. He did some porn and was an “escort”. Jin and he went out drinking the last day of Jin’s job as his boss.
> 
> ...



damn Jin next time you get chased by a 320lb escort bear please send him to me


----------



## permabulker (Jan 8, 2021)

08/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 50kg (8 reps) 55kg (6 reps) 55kg (6 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
60kg (12 reps) 65kg (10 reps) 70kg (8 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps failure)


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12
20kg (12 reps fail) 20kg (9 reps fail) 
20kg (10 reps fail) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction)
65kg (12 reps)  65kg (10 reps) 65kg (9 reps) 


Cable flys 3x8


Cable Tris 3x10/15 
15kg (15 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (15 reps woohoo) 10kg (13 reps) 10kg (11 reps fail)


Cardio intensity 3 
5 minutes 


109.2kg

https://ibb.co/35KDc8C

https://ibb.co/vJDQ08P

just Posting a picture or two for my own future reference feel free to ignore. 
These shoulder exercises are killing me. I used to lift almost double the weight but I was never trying to do more than 8 reps.


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2021)

you know how with some guys you can only tell they lift if they’re shirtless? 


If your goal is to look fat You need to eat more man. You don’t look look fat with a shirt on


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2021)

you know how with some guys you can only tell they lift if they’re shirtless? 


If your goal is to look fat You need to eat more man. You don’t look look fat with a shirt on


----------



## permabulker (Jan 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> you know how with some guys you can only tell they lift if they’re shirtless?
> 
> 
> If your goal is to look fat You need to eat more man. You don’t look look fat with a shirt on



hahahah to be totally honest Jin I know how to make myself look fat. And I think I know how to hide it quite well too. I’m probably not as big as I made myself out to be in the first pictures I posted here. Black and vests i have found are perfect for hiding the lard sometimes I like to pretend I’m a normal citizen. For now.

and I do need to eat more. I’m training my ass off right now and I think some days I’m not going over 2500 calories. I feel like laziness is just as easy in eating as it is the gym. Waking up late, skipping breakfast etc. that’s why I eat crap like sugar, it’s easier to get the calories in faster. CJs been giving me advice for eating healthier and more proteins but it’s hard to break habits of a 10 year unhealthy gaining period.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 9, 2021)

Today I’m a little disappointed. I thought I worked out really hard yesterday. Went up a few KGs on some lifts and I did more reps too, felt like I’d worked chest quite hard and back especially. But today no DOM’s.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Today I’m a little disappointed. I thought I worked out really hard yesterday. Went up a few KGs on some lifts and I did more reps too, felt like I’d worked chest quite hard and back especially. But today no DOM’s.



DOMS isn't required to have had a good workout, but I know what you're saying. I like to have a little soreness the next day or so as well. 

But... You went up in weights. That's definitive progress.

You went up in reps. Again, definite progress. 

During the workout, did you feel the muscles working? Did you get a pump/swelling in them? Were the muscles tired by the end? 

Those are also good indications that you were doing something appropriate.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> DOMS isn't required to have had a good workout, but I know what you're saying. I like to have a little soreness the next day or so as well.
> 
> But... You went up in weights. That's definitive progress.
> 
> ...



yeah I had all those things. My arms were very pumped and my chest too. But I think my biggest flaw in the gym has always been lifting too conservatively. Always assuming I’m not strong enough. 
Next week would you recommend more reps anywhere or more sets? Or more weight? 
I have to say I used to get huge doms in my arms. But I was doing like 6 arm exercises and almost no chest and back. 
sometimes I honestly don’t know how I can’t have doms. I have never done 70kg rows before. And my form was good.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2021)

permabulker said:


> yeah I had all those things. My arms were very pumped and my chest too. But I think my biggest flaw in the gym has always been lifting too conservatively. Always assuming I’m not strong enough.
> Next week would you recommend more reps anywhere or more sets? Or more weight?
> I have to say I used to get huge doms in my arms. But I was doing like 6 arm exercises and almost no chest and back.
> sometimes I honestly don’t know how I can’t have doms. I have never done 70kg rows before. And my form was good.



The way its set up is self regulating. If you get the required reps, then increase the weight the following session by a small amount. Continue doing this as long as you can. 

There's no point in adding more volume in just for the sake of doing more.

But, if you want to add on an extra set for Bis, Tris, or Calfs, then add ONE single set. That's a 33% increase, it's plenty.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The way its set up is self regulating. If you get the required reps, then increase the weight the following session by a small amount. Continue doing this as long as you can.
> 
> There's no point in adding more volume in just for the sake of doing more.
> 
> But, if you want to add on an extra set for Bis, Tris, or Calfs, then add ONE single set. That's a 33% increase, it's plenty.



that’s basically what Iv been trying to do that’s why I was surprised by yesterday. But like you said I lifted more and did more reps. I won’t notice significant change every session that’s just dumb. Thanks guys.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 10, 2021)

I don’t think there’s anything I’d like to do less right now than legs at the gym...who would rather lift than play videogames on a Sunday? :32 (11):


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I don’t think there’s anything I’d like to do less right now than legs at the gym...who would rather lift than play videogames on a Sunday? :32 (11):



Just do it, you'll be happy that you did.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 10, 2021)

Lift first then video game


----------



## permabulker (Jan 10, 2021)

Took a lot of effort for me to shuffle my fat ass through those cold icy wet streets today. I have no idea where you guys get the motivation from to do what some of you do. 

10/01
Day 2
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15
35kg (16 reps) 35kg (12 reps) 35kg (12 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (11 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (6 reps)


Calf machine 3x10-20 
35kg (15 reps) 35kg (15 reps) 35kg (13 fail) 


Cross trainer 
5 minutes intensity 3


109.4Kg


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 10, 2021)

Good job dude. I don't always wanna do it, some days I have to make myself go.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 10, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job dude. I don't always wanna do it, some days I have to make myself go.



i don’t know what the difference is between the days I feel okay about it and not. but I guess the more consistent you are the more monotonous it can get. Especially leg days. I wish I enjoyed the gym more but with so many people it’s a means to an end. I’d workout a lot more with an empty gym.


----------



## CJ (Jan 10, 2021)

Go up in weight next week on the Squats and DLs. You've had 2 consecutive sessions where you've hit your rep target with the same weight. Time to progress, you've earned it. Challenge yourself to grow!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 12, 2021)

I was not in the mood today. It was super busy and I had work soon after. But for some reason I went beast mode and felt great. Never lifted this heavy before I very almost crushed myself on the 62.5 lift and that’s why I’m grateful for the smith machine. I got my shoulder reps in! I don’t know how I did it, noted down seat height in case that’s affecting my performance. 

 12/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (7 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 62.5kg (6 reps hard fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
70kg (9 reps) 75kg (8 reps) 75kg (9 reps fail) 


Machine chest press 3x8
60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps fail) 60kg (6 reps fail)


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
20kg (13 reps) 20kg (12 reps) 25kg (11 reps)
Seat position 6..


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction)
65kg (12 reps) 70kg (8 reps) 70kg (8 reps) 


Cable flys 3x8


Cable Tris 3x10/15 
20kg (13 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps fail) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (15 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (12 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3 ( no time class in 50 minutes)

110.2kg


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

For as much as you put yourself down about your strength, those weights re pretty respectable PB.  Keep progressing man


----------



## permabulker (Jan 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> For as much as you put yourself down about your strength, those weights re pretty respectable PB.  Keep progressing man


 
thanks man, to be honest I have never achieved this kind of weight before.(because I never really pushed myself)  I think I am getting close to a plateau but I will just keep going until the weight gets easier. That 62.5kg almost fell on me.
i just realized I already said all this in my post. What can I say. I dumb.


----------



## CJ (Jan 12, 2021)

permabulker said:


> thanks man, to be honest I have never achieved this kind of weight before.(because I never really pushed myself)  I think I am getting close to a plateau but I will just keep going until the weight gets easier. That 62.5kg almost fell on me.
> i just realized I already said all this in my post. What can I say. I dumb.



You're nowhere near a plateau, get that out of your head. 

Just increase every session by the smallest amount of weight possible, don't try to outrun your adaptation ability. 

And even when you have a week where you can't get the reps, that happens. That's not a plateau. You have a good long run of progress ahead of you if you stick to the plan.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're nowhere near a plateau, get that out of your head.
> 
> Just increase every session by the smallest amount of weight possible, don't try to outrun your adaptation ability.
> 
> And even when you have a week where you can't get the reps, that happens. That's not a plateau. You have a good long run of progress ahead of you if you stick to the plan.



I hope so. Either way I’m really happy with the progress so far thanks for being so helpful with it all.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 14, 2021)

*14/01*

14/01
Day 2
Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps)


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 




Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (12 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
50kg (6 fail, bad form) 45kg (7 reps) 45kg (7 reps fail) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 
40kg (15 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 40kg (12 reps)


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
5 minutes 


109.7kg

so tired right now. My squat form might not have been perfect I’m not sure, but deadlift I’m definitely doing right now. Or at least my bodies used to doing it finally.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

A 33% weight increase on both Squats and Deadlifts from last session, and you hit the rep target. Good job bud!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> A 33% weight increase on both Squats and Deadlifts from last session, and you hit the rep target. Good job bud!!!



Thanks, im not sure if my form
was perfect on the squats but we will see how The doms feel tomorrow.


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't forget to increase the weight the next session, even if it's just 5 kilos. Keep moving in the right direction.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Bad ass man.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Don't forget to increase the weight the next session, even if it's just 5 kilos. Keep moving in the right direction.



lets see how I feel tomorrow those squats were hard. I’m getting the reps but it’s a struggle. If I can do it I will.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 14, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Bad ass man.  Keep up the good work!



appreciate the support creek


----------



## CJ (Jan 14, 2021)

permabulker said:


> lets see how I feel tomorrow those squats were hard. I’m getting the reps but it’s a struggle. If I can do it I will.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2021)

It's been a few days, time to get after it!!!  :32 (10):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 17, 2021)

*17/01*

Don’t worry CJ I just go in the afternoon on sundays cause it’s quieter 

17/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (7 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
80kg (8 reps) 80kg (8 reps) 80kg (7 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps) 60kg (7 reps mega fail) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
Seat position 6..
25kg (11 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (7 reps fail) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction)
70kg (10 reps) 75kg (8 reps) 75kg (7 reps) 


Cable flys 3x8
25kg (8 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 
20kg (12 reps) 20kg (8 reps) 20kg (7 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
10kg (15 reps) 10kg (12 reps) 
10kg (8 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3 
5 minutes 

110.2kg

This workout wrecked me today. Really hope I have DOMs tomorrow.

Another story.. in the gym today I noticed a guy with legs easily half my size asking a random guy to record him very half assedly and badly squatting about 350lbs. I was really confused by this he hardly bent his knees. What on earth is the point in lifting that heavy if you are going to do it completely incorrectly?


----------



## Jin (Jan 17, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Don’t worry CJ I just go in the afternoon on sundays cause it’s quieter
> 
> 17/01
> Incline bench press 3x6 last failure
> ...



Its only good for the egos of delusional people. It’s not for people like us.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Its only good for the egos of delusional people. It’s not for people like us.


I usually step back w/ 500lbs, flex my arse a few times for the gals, then rack it.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> Its only good for the egos of delusional people. It’s not for people like us.



he was a weed. And it looked like he was showing off it looked ridiculous. I then saw him later doing arm curls like he was trying to churn butter. Mental.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 18, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I usually step back w/ 500lbs, flex my arse a few times for the gals, then rack it.



dont you workout at a home gym? You mean your mum? :32 (1):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 19, 2021)

I don’t suppose any of you guys own a forklift? I can’t even be bothered walking to the gym today :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 19, 2021)

*19/01*

19/01
Day 2


Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 45kg (10 reps) 45kg (10 reps) 45kg (10 reps)


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (14 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (12 reps)


Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (8 reps) 45kg (9 reps) 45kg (8 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 
40kg (13 reps) 40kg (14 reps) 40kg (12 reps)


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
5 minutes 


110kg


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I don’t suppose any of you guys own a forklift? I can’t even be bothered walking to the gym today :32 (18):



But you still went. Proud of ya!!! :32 (20):


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Increased the weight on the Squats and Deads and hit all the reps. You know what that means, more weight next session!!!  #gainzzz

Let's add a minute to the cardio you've been doing. It'll help your workouts and overall health. Plus, it's only ONE more minute. You've been doing 5 minutes for awhile now, let's not get complacent. That's an important part of the workout too.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Increased the weight on the Squats and Deads and hit all the reps. You know what that means, more weight next session!!!  #gainzzz
> 
> Let's add a minute to the cardio you've been doing. It'll help your workouts and overall health. Plus, it's only ONE more minute. You've been doing 5 minutes for awhile now, let's not get complacent. That's an important part of the workout too.



you know I like being a fatty but sure I can do a minute lol


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

permabulker said:


> you know I like being a fatty but sure I can do a minute lol



Don't worry, it's for heart health, not burning calories.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Don't worry, it's for heart health, not burning calories.



thats the very reason I listen to you and do as I’m told. I need to be healthier.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Good boy!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 21, 2021)

The gym was so busy today. I wasn’t in the mood as it was (that’s a recurring theme for me I often don’t enjoy it unless I’m in a phenomenal mood) even the smith machines were full with people hip thrusting... I changed up a few arm accessory lifts and I think I had much better hypertrophy so I might stick to cable biceps instead of dumbbells for a few sessions

21/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (5 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
80kg (8 reps) 80kg (8 reps) 85kg (5 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
60kg (8 reps) 65kg (8 reps) 65kg (7 reps fail)


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
Seat position 6..
25kg (11 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction)
75kg (8 reps) 75kg (8 reps) 75kg (5 reps fail) 


Cable flys 3x8 (did this first smith machines were full...) 
30kg (8 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 35kg (6 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
20kg (15 reps) 20kg (13 reps) 20kg (9 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
Cable hammer curls.
15kg (20 reps) 20kg (15 reps) 25kg (15 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3 
7 minutes. 


110.3kg


----------



## permabulker (Jan 21, 2021)

I also took body measurements. As depressing as this was, I checked measurements from last year and my arms seem to be the exact same size. Depressing. I guess I have to remember my arms could once fit inside a sellotape roll :32 (18):


*Measurements 21/01*
Arms 39.5 (15.5)
Calves 42 (16.5)
Chest 118.5 (46.6)
Forearm 30 (11.8)
Hips 111 (43.7)
Neck 40 (15.7)
Shoulders 50 (not exact, difficult to measure) (19.6)left to right.
Thigh 66 (25.9)
Waist 123 (48.4)


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 21, 2021)

Don't sweat the measurements! I have been taking measurements once a month, and if you look at the numbers, it looks like I am barely making any progress at all. But if you look at before and after photos, there is a clear difference.

There are lots of ways to judge your progress, the mirror, scale, measurements, weights and reps you're moving, even just making healthier decsisions, or learning better form on a lift.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 21, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Don't sweat the measurements! I have been taking measurements once a month, and if you look at the numbers, it looks like I am barely making any progress at all. But if you look at before and after photos, there is a clear difference.
> 
> There are lots of ways to judge your progress, the mirror, scale, measurements, weights and reps you're moving, even just making healthier decsisions, or learning better form on a lift.




this is such a good point man. Because Iv only gone up maybe a kilo or two in the last month but my legs are mega solid, from training them like never before, And that’s not something a measurements going to tell me. I’m so much healthier too.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 24, 2021)

24/01
Day 2


Smith machine squat 3x10
50kg (8 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (9 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 
30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (12 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (10 reps fail) 45kg (8 reps fail) 45kg (7 reps fail) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
45kg (12 reps) 45kg (12 reps) 45kg (12 reps fail)


Tricep extension machine 
15kg (15 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
9 minutes 


109.9kg CJs Fault making me do extra cardio  (jokes)


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2021)

Don't you go and get skinny now!!!

Up that deadlift weight next week, you've earned it. You hit all the reps after a tough squat session, time to advance.

Good work!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Don't you go and get skinny now!!!
> 
> Up that deadlift weight next week, you've earned it. You hit all the reps after a tough squat session, time to advance.
> 
> Good work!!!



that was so difficult though I was almost passing out doing the deadlifts. Had to take very long breaks between. I think next time I will do the same squats and 5 more in the deadlift. But my accessories are going to suffer for sure. I just did that triceps at the end so I had time to recover for the Cardio.


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2021)

permabulker said:


> that was so difficult though I was almost passing out doing the deadlifts. Had to take very long breaks between. I think next time I will do the same squats and 5 more in the deadlift. But my accessories are going to suffer for sure. I just did that triceps at the end so I had time to recover for the Cardio.



Main Lifts are the important ones. Don't try to save energy for the accessory lifts, they're only accessory. Whatever you have left for them is fine. Focus of the workout is to maximize the main lifts.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Main Lifts are the important ones. Don't try to save energy for the accessory lifts, they're only accessory. Whatever you have left for them is fine. Focus of the workout is to maximize the main lifts.



thats what I was imagining you would say. Hence why the past few weeks Iv made very little progress on the accessories. I’m still working hard but by accessories I’m already exhausted.its getting to the point after squats and deadlifts that I feel too tired to sit down on the machine let alone do the exercise lol


----------



## CJ (Jan 24, 2021)

permabulker said:


> thats what I was imagining you would say. Hence why the past few weeks Iv made very little progress on the accessories. I’m still working hard but by accessories I’m already exhausted.its getting to the point after squats and deadlifts that I feel too tired to sit down on the machine let alone do the exercise lol



As your conditioning improves, both by doing the exercises and a little cardio, you'll be able to build upon your work capacity. Your tank is just empty after Squats and DLs. We'll make that tank bigger, so you can do more productive work.

As your aerobic system improves, you'll recover more quickly from bouts of exercise. I wasn't lying when I said the cardio wasn't to burn calories, but rather to give you the ability to have better workouts and build more muscle.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 26, 2021)

*26/01*

Today was one of those days where I thought I like being fat so why the hell do I bother. Really didn’t want to go. Hated every second. Neighbour wasted my time on the way and I smashed my iPhone screen because my new mask was covering part of my sight and dropped it.. all in all a craptabulous day.

26/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
85kg (8 reps) 85kg (8 reps) 85kg (7 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
65kg (8 reps) 70kg (8 reps) 70kg (5 reps fail) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
Seat position 6..
20kg (10 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (10 reps fail) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction)
75kg (8 reps) 80kg (9 reps) 80kg (8 reps fail) 


Cable flys 3x8
35kg (8 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 25kg (12 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
20kg (15 reps) 25kg (11 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
Cable hammer curls.
25kg (15 reps) 30kg (13 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3
6 minutes

110.3kg


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Today was one of those days where I thought I like being fat so why the hell do I bother. Really didn’t want to go. Hated every second. Neighbour wasted my time on the way and I smashed my iPhone screen because my new mask was covering part of my sight and dropped it.. all in all a craptabulous day.
> 
> 26/01
> Incline bench press 3x6 last failure
> ...



Crap day. But you went to the gym. Imagine if you hadn’t. Good work man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 26, 2021)

+1 for healthy decisions bro


----------



## CJ (Jan 26, 2021)

Bad days happen. Just be consistent. Only concern yourself with what you can control, don't worry about what you can't.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Bad days happen. Just be consistent. Only concern yourself with what you can control, don't worry about what you can't.



takes so much more willpower on the bad days though doesn’t it. I just wanted to stay home and sleep. Because of my schedule I tend to go after lunch as well and I’m always tired after lunch. Anyway yeah thanks guys least I went. Even still did the cardio. Despite the elliptical switching off 3 times for no reason.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> +1 for healthy decisions bro



health is a big motivator right now. Fat guys with asthma and breathing problems don’t cope well with covid so the gym is more important than ever.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

Good job for getting in and putting in the time! Thats a win!


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Even still did the cardio. Despite the elliptical switching off 3 times for no reason.



As long as it wasn't because you were going too slow!!!  :32 (8):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> As long as it wasn't because you were going too slow!!!  :32 (8):



definitely wasn’t haha piece of shit.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 27, 2021)

As you progress you should notice that the bad days become fewer and less severe. Keep up the great work man. You’ve already come a long way


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

Back is aching from doms today just opening the cutlery drawer. Looks like the 85kg rows paid off. 

Legs tomorrow. I’m going to try focus on my squat form I feel like I might not be getting the full motion in the reps even though I also still have legs doms from lifting heavier Sunday too. Might have to go a little lighter to be sure I’m doing it right. I hate the idea of going heavier and not having the form right...


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Back is aching from doms today just opening the cutlery drawer. Looks like the 85kg rows paid off.
> 
> Legs tomorrow. I’m going to try focus on my squat form I feel like I might not be getting the full motion in the reps even though I also still have legs doms from lifting heavier Sunday too. Might have to go a little lighter to be sure I’m doing it right. I hate the idea of going heavier and not having the form right...



Why do you feel range of motion is an issue? 

Try to be very mindful of using the proper range of motion during the warmup sets, so your body will learn where you want it to go. Treat your warm-ups with respect, remember that they're form practice.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why do you feel range of motion is an issue?
> 
> Try to be very mindful of using the proper range of motion during the warmup sets, so your body will learn where you want it to go. Treat your warm-ups with respect, remember that they're form practice.



I don’t think I’m doing it necessarily wrong. I’m just not letting my butt touch my ankles? I feel like I’m maybe doing 75% because I don’t think I could go that low with the weight I’m trying. The question is do I need to be doing all the way down? Or is it okay to go heavier with slightly less range. I also feel like those last few inches is harder on the knees maybe? I don’t know going to try tomorrow and really focus on my range.
i realise that sounds stupid I wouldn’t be actually touching my ankles. But you know what I mean.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I don’t think I’m doing it necessarily wrong. I’m just not letting my butt touch my ankles? I feel like I’m maybe doing 75% because I don’t think I could go that low with the weight I’m trying. The question is do I need to be doing all the way down? Or is it okay to go heavier with slightly less range. I also feel like those last few inches is harder on the knees maybe? I don’t know going to try tomorrow and really focus on my range



You don't NEED to go that deep, but more is usually better IF your body can get into that position with stability. 

If your hips start to tuck underneath you at the bottom, it's a bit too far. It's called butt wink. You want to go to the point just before this is happening.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You don't NEED to go that deep, but more is usually better IF your body can get into that position with stability.
> 
> If your hips start to tuck underneath you at the bottom, it's a bit too far. It's called butt wink. You want to go to the point just before this is happening.



okay so if that’s the case I’m probably doing the perfect range of motion then, obviously I see people going deeper than me but if I’m feeling good doms I’m definitely working things well. 
I just tried squatting at home to see what my form is like and I’m still feeling doms from Sunday and a lot of pressure on my hips. I think I’m going to struggle to lift heavy tomorrow. What do you do when yours doms haven’t recovered by the next training day?


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 27, 2021)

I just try to replicate how I squat without any weight. It makes sense that an unweighted squat will have perfect form for my body. 

This is badly worded, I mean taking a squat to shit like a caveman is your body's natural mechanics. So I should squat how my body is intended to function and move. 

Am I grabbing at things that are not there?


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I just try to replicate how I squat without any weight. It makes sense that an unweighted squat will have perfect form for my body.
> 
> This is badly worded, I mean taking a squat to shit like a caveman is your body's natural mechanics. So I should squat how my body is intended to function and move.
> 
> Am I grabbing at things that are not there?



I understand what you mean, I have always had awful posture though and I’m a big guy so it’s not necessarily so natural for me. Always had issues with keeping my spine straight as well.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> okay so if that’s the case I’m probably doing the perfect range of motion then, obviously I see people going deeper than me but if I’m feeling good doms I’m definitely working things well.
> I just tried squatting at home to see what my form is like and I’m still feeling doms from Sunday and a lot of pressure on my hips. I think I’m going to struggle to lift heavy tomorrow. What do you do when yours doms haven’t recovered by the next training day?



If it's just light doms, you're fine. If it's painful to the point where it affects your workout, then it's too much. Your doms sounds fine though, and after a few warmup sets you'll be good to go.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I just try to replicate how I squat without any weight. It makes sense that an unweighted squat will have perfect form for my body.
> 
> This is badly worded, I mean taking a squat to shit like a caveman is your body's natural mechanics. So I should squat how my body is intended to function and move.
> 
> Am I grabbing at things that are not there?



Not necessarily, because when our ancestors(and some current cultures) were taking shits, they didn't have heavy loads on their backs. You can be perfectly safe in some positions unweighted where you'd be fukked if a heavy load was placed upon your body. 

We're all built slightly differently, different limb lengths, different hips sockets, different ankle mobility.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not necessarily, because when our ancestors(and some current cultures) were taking shits, they didn't have heavy loads on their backs. You can be perfectly safe in some positions unweighted where you'd be fukked if a heavy load was placed upon your body.
> 
> We're all built slightly differently, different limb lengths, different hips sockets, different ankle mobility.



I was thinking that it’s so different with no weight in comparison to adding a lot of unnatural weight which is essentially what we are doing. I suppose the smith machine also reduces the odds of doing it very wrong.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I was thinking that it’s so different with no weight in comparison to adding a lot of unnatural weight which is essentially what we are doing. I suppose the smith machine also reduces the odds of doing it very wrong.


I can’t squat in good form unless I’m loaded with at least my own bodyweight. If I’m loaded too lightly, I can’t seem to sit back properly.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 27, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I can’t squat in good form unless I’m loaded with at least my own bodyweight. If I’m loaded too lightly, I can’t seem to sit back properly.



I’m still very new to regular consistent leg days I wish I could squat my own body weight that easily. But just goes to show we are all a little different.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 28, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I’m still very new to regular consistent leg days I wish I could squat my own body weight that easily. But just goes to show we are all a little different.


I started squatting and deadlifting about 18 mos ago.  Wish i had incorporated it into workouts earlier in life.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> I started squatting and deadlifting about 18 mos ago.  Wish i had incorporated it into workouts earlier in life.



me too man Iv always neglected legs but I feel like it’s the most adaptable muscles for workouts. And when you do it right it feels good


----------



## permabulker (Jan 28, 2021)

*28/01*

Went in the morning today. Tired. Hips were hurting quite a bit on squats so I didn’t overdo it.

28/01
Day 2


Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 35kg (8 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (10 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 40kg (12 reps)


Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (10 reps) 45kg (9 reps) 45kg (7 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
45kg (16 reps) 45kg (13 reps) 45kg (12 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
20kg (15 reps) 25kg (12 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
8 minutes


110.9kg


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Jan 28, 2021)

permabulker said:


> me too man Iv always neglected legs but I feel like it’s the most adaptable muscles for workouts. And when you do it right it feels good


pretty soon youll be doing grand slams like Miguel Jordan!


----------



## permabulker (Jan 28, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> pretty soon youll be doing grand slams like Miguel Jordan!



im not sure many 240 5’8 guys can jump like Michael Jordan. Maybe with a heavy duty jet pack :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay so two things happened today.
1. I had very little motivation to go to gym and I felt weak and tired. (Yes this happens a lot I’m fat it’s harder for me than most fit people) 
2. I changed several parts of my routine. I feel like although I have done well lifting on mostly machines, Iv lifted heavier and that feels good for my confidence and has helped my strength and stamina, but it’s not been giving me hypertrophic and doms and I’m starting to get frustrated again. so I’m hoping that by changing a few of my machine exercises to the dumbbell, or cable equivalent I can get some fresh motivation and better progress. I noticed I lifted heavier on some of the old exercises I used to do before joining site, probably from the last two months of upping my machine weights.

i might have made some mistakes here by changing things, I’m sure you guys will let me know, but to me it felt right and I went from a frustrating potentially wasted gym session to feeling pumped and satisfied. Workout below.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

31/01
Incline bench press 3x6 last failure 
Warm up bar, 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
Change to dumbbell pullover
20kg (8 reps) 24kg (8 reps) 26kg (8 reps)


Machine chest press 3x8
65kg (8 reps) 65kg (7 reps) 65kg (5 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
Seat position 6
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (12 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 


Machine pull down back 3x8/12 (vertical traction) change to 
Cable rows 
40kg (10 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 


Cable flys 3x8 change to
Dumbbell fly’s 
12kg (8 reps) 14kg (10 reps) 16kg (10 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (10 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 


Dumbbell hammer curls 3x10/15
Cable hammer curls.
30kg (16 reps) 35kg (11 reps) 35kg (12 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3
I know I shouldn’t skip this but it was a miracle I even went today and I trained hard. 
110.8kg


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i might have made some mistakes here by changing things, I’m sure you guys will let me know, but to me it felt right and I went from a frustrating potentially wasted gym session to feeling pumped and satisfied. Workout below.



If it gets you motivated to hit the gym and work hard, I'm cool with it.

And as long as you didn't just pick an easier exercise. :32 (8):


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If it gets you motivated to hit the gym and work hard, I'm cool with it.



I think what I did today will give me better doms and hypertrophy and most of the exercises are the same just a little more challenging because they don’t have the movement restrictions machines do. And I did have experience doing these things before so I’m doing them well.

dumbell pullover and cable rows? No if anything harder. But it felt good. Dumbbell pullover used to make it so I could barely lift my arms the next day.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 31, 2021)

Good split


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I think what I did today will give me better doms and hypertrophy and most of the exercises are the same just a little more challenging because they don’t have the movement restrictions machines do. And I did have experience doing these things before so I’m doing them well.
> 
> dumbell pullover and cable rows? No if anything harder. But it felt good. Dumbbell pullover used to make it so I could barely lift my arms the next day.



Just so you know, all things being equal, cable rows aren't as good as chest supported rows. With the cables you have more liberty to "cheat" the movement, bringing unwanted muscles into play. Also, when you have the chest support pad, you have something immovable to drive into, which allows you to use more force and therefore more weight. Same as with cable flies seated on a bench with a back support vs standing flyes.

Regardless though, if you prefer them, just work hard. And when you think you're working hard, work HARDER!!!

And don't worry about DOMS, your focus should be on progressing weight and/or reps every week. If you want DOMS, just whack whatever muscle you want to hurt with a hammer.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just so you know, all things being equal, cable rows aren't as good as chest supported rows. With the cables you have more liberty to "cheat" the movement, bringing unwanted muscles into play. Also, when you have the chest support pad, you have something immovable to drive into, which allows you to use more force and therefore more weight. Same as with cable flies seated on a bench with a back support vs standing flyes.
> 
> Regardless though, if you prefer them, just work hard. And when you think you're working hard, work HARDER!!!



okay so things I noticed from today 
seated dumbbell flys were better. I felt some deep tension there. The same feeling about the pullover. I want that in my routine for now I know that will really test me too. 

the cable rows I was indifferent I was just experimenting change. So if you think machine is better I will go back to machine for rows, and stick to the pullover and dumbbell fly’s. 
what do you think?

and it’s not just about the doms thought I feel like so many machines wasn’t testing my enough. I don’t just want to be really strong I want to see change in my size.


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

permabulker said:


> okay so things I noticed from today
> seated dumbbell flys were better. I felt some deep tension there. The same feeling about the pullover. I want that in my routine for now I know that will really test me too.
> 
> the cable rows I was indifferent I was just experimenting change. So if you think machine is better I will go back to machine for rows, and stick to the pullover and dumbbell fly’s.
> ...



Does your gym have a Pec Deck? It takes the positives from both the DB flyes and cable flyes and combines them. You have constant tension through the entire range. If not, I have no issue with DB Flyes.

Also no issues with the cable row, it's a great exercise. Try different grips, different handles, see which you connect with best.

And if you want to see change in your size, that will come with moving heavy weights, so again make that your focus to progress.

Biggest thing right now is cementing the habit of you getting to the gym. Not looking for perfection in a program or exercises, step 1 is getting that habit locked in.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Does your gym have a Pec Deck? It takes the positives from both the DB flyes and cable flyes and combines them. You have constant tension through the entire range. If not, I have no issue with DB Flyes.
> 
> Also no issues with the cable row, it's a great exercise. Try different grips, different handles, see which you connect with best.
> 
> ...



okay man all understood thanks as always for the advice. Pec deck and me are very bad friends. Iv been using that machine since I was a kid and no matter how light I go I can’t seem to get the form/tension right.
i feel like flys on a bench I know what I’m doing... you think it’s worth going back to the deck to try and fix my issues?


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

permabulker said:


> okay man all understood thanks as always for the advice. Pec deck and me are very bad friends. Iv been using that machine since I was a kid and no matter how light I go I can’t seem to get the form/tension right.
> i feel like flys on a bench I know what I’m doing... you think it’s worth going back to the deck to try and fix my issues?



Nope, do the DB flies if you like them. If an exercise just fits you better, the hell with what's "optimal", do what feels best.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Nope, do the DB flies if you like them. If an exercise just fits you better, the hell with what's "optimal", do what feels best.



I will try it next week just to see how it feels but I think I will use dumbbells for now.


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I will try it next week just to see how it feels but I think I will use dumbbells for now.



The DBs are fine, I never should've made that post about the cable vs supported, etc.. That's for another time, not important at all right now. Pretend you never saw it.

The exercises you chose are perfectly fine, and if you enjoy them, and connect with them, then they're the better choice.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The DBs are fine, I never should've made that post about the cable vs supported, etc.. That's for another time, not important at all right now. Pretend you never saw it.
> 
> The exercises you chose are perfectly fine, and if you enjoy them, and connect with them, then they're the better choice.



I need to learn and don’t be afraid to tell me what’s optimal or what I’m doing wrong im learning so much from you and I’m not expecting to do things perfectly right now. 
the reason I have never gone far with this is because I haven’t had anyone to guide me. But of course sometimes my lack of experience will limit me and that’s where I compromise.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 2, 2021)

*02/02*

Gym was soooo packed today. There were even as many trainers as there were clients so even they got In my way. (One trainer even nearly walked into my leg while I was resting on leg press not paying attention, Idiot should know better) 
After talking to CJ Iv swapped out squats for leg press because of some hip pain. I’m hoping I can still make good progress and today confirmed that for me. Think I lifted heavy enough. 

Day 2


Leg press 3x10
Warm up 30kg, 90kg (10 reps) 110kg (10 reps) 110kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 45kg (10 reps) 45kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (12 reps) 40kg (15 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 




Leg curls 3x6-10
45kg (8 reps) 45kg (6 reps) 45kg (8 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
45kg (15 reps) 50kg (12 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
25kg (16 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 25kg (11 reps fail) 


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
7 minutes


110.2kg


----------



## The Tater (Feb 2, 2021)

Keep hitting it hard! Stick with a program long enough to get results. That will be your biggest challenge here. I used to be a program hopper and never would get great results. Double down and commit to a 12 week program of sorts before you start trying to pick it apart. My 2 cents. I’m following along


----------



## permabulker (Feb 2, 2021)

The Tater said:


> Keep hitting it hard! Stick with a program long enough to get results. That will be your biggest challenge here. I used to be a program hopper and never would get great results. Double down and commit to a 12 week program of sorts before you start trying to pick it apart. My 2 cents. I’m following along



understood I do agree with you. I have only changed it slightly. That’s the only exercise I will change for months on leg day now purely because the hip pain wasn’t going to be managable. With leg press I can go heavier without the unnecessary pain. A few changes are important for me to stay positive. I have huge issues with motivation. Thanks for following I take into account all and any advice. No more changes now.


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2021)

Add weight every session!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Feb 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Add weight every session!!!  :32 (20):



I went up 10kg on dead lifts today. Now I’m actually lifting plates big enough to not be embarassed by it lol


----------



## permabulker (Feb 4, 2021)

*04/02*

I was really satisfied with my lifts today. For the first time in my life I used the huge dumbbell at the end of the two racks. (28kg for pullover) And I’m 5kg away from the end of the rack on machine rows. I was also hesitant about doing peck deck because in the past I did it badly and just ended up hurting my shoulders. 

today I lifted heavier than I heavier have in peck deck and it felt like I was doing it perfectly. So I will stick to that.

No changes to this upper day from now. 

04/02
Incline bench press 3x6
Warm up bar, 65kg (6 reps), 65kg (6 reps) 65kg (5 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
85kg (8 reps) 90kg (5 reps) 90kg (6 reps) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (8 reps) 28kg (6 reps) 28kg (6 reps)


Machine chest press 3x8
70kg (8 reps) 70kg (6 reps fail) 70kg (4 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 
25kg warm up, 40kg (8 reps), 50kg (8 reps) 55kg (8 reps) 




Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (7 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
35kg (15 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (9 reps) 




Cardio intensity 3 
Lost 20 minutes helping an old lady who busted her lip in the street. Cardio takes the casualty on this one. 


sorry bloody copy and paste always blacks out my text and messes up my posts.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 4, 2021)

*04/02*

I was really satisfied with my lifts today. For the first time in my life I used the huge dumbbell at the end of the two racks. (28kg for pullover) And I’m 5kg away from the end of the rack on machine rows. I was also hesitant about doing peck deck because in the past I did it badly and just ended up hurting my shoulders. 

today I lifted heavier than I ever have in peck deck and it felt like I was doing it perfectly. So I will stick to that.

No changes to this upper day from now. 

04/02
Incline bench press 3x6
Warm up bar, 65kg (6 reps), 65kg (6 reps) 65kg (5 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to failure
85kg (8 reps) 90kg (5 reps) 90kg (6 reps) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (8 reps) 28kg (6 reps) 28kg (6 reps)


Machine chest press 3x8
70kg (8 reps) 70kg (6 reps fail) 70kg (4 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 
25kg warm up, 40kg (8 reps), 50kg (8 reps) 55kg (8 reps) 




Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
25kg (12 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (7 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
35kg (15 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (9 reps) 




Cardio intensity 3 
Lost 20 minutes helping an old lady who busted her lip in the street. Cardio takes the casualty on this one. 


110.3kg


----------



## CJ (Feb 4, 2021)

Ummmm, Cardio > Elderly. Step over her body as you walk into the gym. Laser focus!!!  :32 (20):

You're bumping up the weight on the machine chest press before you're maxing out the reps at that weight. While I applaud your enthusiasm, it could be counter productive.

Do me a favor and think about dropping back to 60 kg next session, bang out 8, 8, max. It'll feel good, then climb to 65 kg the session after, and so on. 

It's not a regression, it's just a normal reset in a linear progression model.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ummmm, Cardio > Elderly. Step over her body as you walk into the gym. Laser focus!!!  :32 (20):
> 
> You're bumping up the weight on the machine chest press before you're maxing out the reps at that weight. While I applaud your enthusiasm, it could be counter productive.
> 
> ...



she face planted the curb and was spewing blood I couldn’t really walk past. I walk around the city as well I’m not a driver so I still get some cardio in. Some days in the week I don’t have the full amount of time and these sessions are long for me. I used to do 50 minutes and be out so I’m still adjusting to these 1 hour 30 sessions. And that cardio always makes it that little bit more tedious.  

I agree on the chest press I knew 4 reps was pathetic but that workout isn’t in order. Because the gym was so busy chest press was one of the last things I did and I had no juice after the pullover. But I will drop down a little next time.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh also even in the smith machine I feel like that 65kg could crush the shit out of me so Im struggling with being brave and going higher on that. That 65kg today took it out of me completely. I used to do 30 and struggle.


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2021)

permabulker said:


> she face planted the curb and was spewing blood I couldn’t really walk past.



YOU couldn’t but plenty of other people would have. Good for you.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 6, 2021)

06/02
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
Warm up, 120kg (10 reps), 130kg (10 reps fail), 130kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps),  50kg (10 reps), 50kg (9 reps). 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (14 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 5) 
50kg (8 reps) 50kg (7 reps) 50kg (6 reps)


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
50kg (15 reps) 50kg (12 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
30kg (14 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
7 minutes


110.7kg


----------



## permabulker (Feb 9, 2021)

*09/02*

Today was the worst. I got intense burnout and it took everything in me to finish the main lifts without passing out/vomiting. I had to give up on arms barely managed to walk home. Don’t know if I’m sick or what but this sucked. I probably shouldn’t have tried to do 70 on bench press I have clearly reached a limit I felt like it was going to crush me. (I know with the smith machine it’s fairly safe but you can still underestimate a rep and slip up) 


31/01
Incline bench press 3x6
Warm up bar, 70kg (6 reps) 70kg (5 fail) 65kg (4 reps) 60kg ( 3 reps)
Was trying to reach 6 but kept failing. 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (8 reps) 90kg (7 reps) 90kg (7 reps fail) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (9 reps) 28kg (8 reps) 28kg (8 reps)


Machine chest press 3x8
60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps) 60kg (8 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
25kg (11 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 
55kg (7reps bad form) 50kg (6 reps) 40kg (8 reps)


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
—


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
—


Cardio intensity 3 
3 minutes


109.9kg (not been focusing on eating enough either)


----------



## CJ (Feb 9, 2021)

It happens. Drop the weight back on the Inc Bench next time to 60kg, and do 6,6,amrap(as many reps as possible). Get a good session in, restore your confidence.

Lighten that Pec Deck up also. Try to keep it in the 8-12 range, work on feeling the Pecs work and not just moving the weight. It's not a pure output exercise, it's an isolation exercise, so the goal is to really work and finish off the target muscle. Don't worry if your hands don't quite come together at the end of the reps either, keep working hard in whatever ROM you have left, even if it's only half reps by the end. But try for at least 8 full reps before the partials.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It happens. Drop the weight back on the Inc Bench next time to 60kg, and do 6,6,amrap(as many reps as possible). Get a good session in, restore your confidence.
> 
> Lighten that Pec Deck up also. Try to keep it in the 8-12 range, work on feeling the Pecs work and not just moving the weight. It's not a pure output exercise, it's an isolation exercise, so the goal is to really work and finish off the target muscle. Don't worry if your hands don't quite come together at the end of the reps either, keep working hard in whatever ROM you have left, even if it's only half reps by the end. But try for at least 8 full reps before the partials.



good advice I think I need to focus a little bit more in working the muscle rather than just going full out right now. I definitely felt like I went too heavy today. Feel like shit.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 11, 2021)

*11/02*

I wish I enjoyed the gym more. Today was a monumental effort to go, its so hard to be motivated with little energy sometimes I’m always tired. It normally goes okay when I get there but it just frustrates me. I’m basically an insomniac at the moment and I’m struggling to go bed before 3am and wake up before 10. Last night was the same. 


11/02
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
130kg (8 reps) 130kg (10 reps) 140kg (8 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 55kg (10 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15
45kg (14 reps) 45kg (12 reps) 45kg (10 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 5) 
50kg (9 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (7 reps fail) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
50kg (15 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
30kg (13 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (7 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 3 
6 minutes 


109.9kg


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2021)

The most important thing is that you went to the gym and completed a workout. Congratulations. Keep grinding.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2021)

I promise you, a large percentage of most workouts are just punching the clock, getting the work done. There's also the occasional great workout where you feel amazing, and the occasional workout where it seems like you're a failure.

Consistency my friend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 11, 2021)

I have really been struggeling with the insomnia too lately man. I feel your pain.

The only thing that helps me is getting some caffiene in before I go (usually in the form of a preworkout drink mix). It seems like the one time throughout the day that I feel good and awake.

Last night I finally got to sleep at a decent hour, then woke up at 4am for 2 hrs. I can't catch a break with this shit.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have really been struggeling with the insomnia too lately man. I feel your pain.
> 
> The only thing that helps me is getting some caffiene in before I go (usually in the form of a preworkout drink mix). It seems like the one time throughout the day that I feel good and awake.
> 
> Last night I finally got to sleep at a decent hour, then woke up at 4am for 2 hrs. I can't catch a break with this shit.



It’s so frustrating isn’t it. I drink a lot of coffee but it doesn’t seem to help me much. I think I need to look into getting some preworkout supplements I’m not using anything at the moment.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 12, 2021)

permabulker said:


> It’s so frustrating isn’t it. I drink a lot of coffee but it doesn’t seem to help me much. I think I need to look into getting some preworkout supplements I’m not using anything at the moment.



There are a bunch of old threads on the topic. I like C4, Alpha Lion, Muscletech... read up on the ingredients if you're particular about that stuff. It's pretty interesting what they put in those things.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

If you're struggling with insomnia I’d recommend less stimulants throughout the day, not more. 

And unless you can get your workout in in the morning I’d stay away completely. 

Typically I limit my caffeine intake to before 10am. Barring the occasional diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## CJ (Feb 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> If you're struggling with insomnia I’d recommend less stimulants throughout the day, not more.
> 
> And unless you can get your workout in in the morning I’d stay away completely.
> 
> Typically I limit my caffeine intake to before 10am. Barring the occasional diet Dr. Pepper



Couldn't agree more. Could throw your normal body cycle off even more, or could even be the cause of the problem.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> If you're struggling with insomnia I’d recommend less stimulants throughout the day, not more.
> 
> And unless you can get your workout in in the morning I’d stay away completely.
> 
> Typically I limit my caffeine intake to before 10am. Barring the occasional diet Dr. Pepper



I think the issue is probably that I have sleep apnea (possibly because of my weight) But last time I went to the doctors it took them 5 months to decide to remove a cyst which by that point had naturally healed, **** knows right now how they would help me with sleep apnea.
it could be other factors I have asthma and bad allergies too. My breathing has been shit for years. Hence why I’m trying to take the cardio seriously too.


----------



## Jin (Feb 12, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I think the issue is probably that I have sleep apnea (possibly because of my weight) But last time I went to the doctors it took them 5 months to decide to remove a cyst which by that point had naturally healed, **** knows right now how they would help me with sleep apnea.
> it could be other factors I have asthma and bad allergies too. My breathing has been shit for years. Hence why I’m trying to take the cardio seriously too.



The cure for your sleep apnea is in direct opposition to your physique goals. It would require massive weight loss. 

Get a sleep study done. Get a CPAP.


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 12, 2021)

Not to mention if you're taking stims regularly, you're going to wind up with adrenal fatigue.  You may already have it.  You shouldn't be taking something to get you going.  I'm all for taking something on your heaviest training each month but that's something like what... 3x a month?  It shouldn't be more than that if you ask me and remember just take enough to illicit the response.  Take to much and it will kick you in the ass.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 13, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Not to mention if you're taking stims regularly, you're going to wind up with adrenal fatigue.  You may already have it.  You shouldn't be taking something to get you going.  I'm all for taking something on your heaviest training each month but that's something like what... 3x a month?  It shouldn't be more than that if you ask me and remember just take enough to illicit the response.  Take to much and it will kick you in the ass.



I only have coffee. and not even the strong kind most of the time. Probably 3-4 cups a day max and it’s just instant stuff.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> The cure for your sleep apnea is in direct opposition to your physique goals. It would require massive weight loss.
> 
> Get a sleep study done. Get a CPAP.



as a person Who likes being fat and also wants to gain muscle it feels like pretty much everything I do contrasts with something else. It sometimes feels like an impossible balancing act. Sometimes I wish I was just a normal person just wanting to be fit and muscular. But it is what it is. 

To be fair even muscular guys on here have sleep apnea it’s all about neck circumfrence I actually think my neck is very muscular it’s pretty solid. (Probably a really dumb thing to say but whatever)

I will get the test done once things are less strained With covid. Right
now I doubt they will even see me and it’s a lot of hospital and doctors appointments. I know it’s mild now. But I’m sure it will get worse when I gain a little more weight. Also. Imagine trying to explain to a doctor that you don’t have any intention on losing weight. It’s an awkward chat believe me.

its not just sleep apnea affecting my sleep either. I have a serious phone addiction. Can’t put it down.

oh and last time I went for an allergy appointment the doctor told me one of my nostrils has grown abnormally and I have cartilage where it shouldn’t be so even if I was the epitome of health I’d still breath like shit.


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Probably 3-4 cups a day max and it’s just instant stuff.



We can’t be friends anymore bro. 

I don’t understand it. My Spanish friends also just drink instant. Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> We can’t be friends anymore bro.
> 
> I don’t understand it. My Spanish friends also just drink instant. Ewwwwwwww.



We don’t have beautiful giant cups of good quality coffee on hand at every 5 steps of the street like they do in America. We have machines but the shots are too strong for me. Spain does a lot of things wrong. My British friends always joke it’s a 3rd world country because of the amount of things they don’t have readily available :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker (Feb 14, 2021)

*14/02*

14/02
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 60kg (9 reps), 60kg (7 reps) 60kg (6 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (8 reps) 95kg (6 reps fail) 90kg (7 reps fail) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (10 reps) 28kg (10 reps) 30kg (6 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
65kg (8 reps) 65kg (10 reps) 70kg (7 fail) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
30kg (10 reps) 30kg (9 reps) 35kg (6 reps fail) 


Peck deck 3x8 
40kg (8 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 45kg (7 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (straight bar) 
25kg (12 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 25kg (7 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
40kg (13 reps) 45kg (10 reps) 45kg (9 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3-4
6 minutes 


110.9kg


----------



## permabulker (Feb 15, 2021)

I have really nice mild DOMS today and I feel like it’s because 1. I was in a good mood and it was quiet yesterday. And 2. I really focused on doing everything right rather than just going the heaviest I could. 
The next few upper days I will focus on getting comfortable moving certain weights until my reps are perfect enough to go higher.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 16, 2021)

*16/02*

I’m so ****ing proud of this workout. I felt like I didn’t even have the energy to walk to the gym let alone lift weights (I swear being fat it takes double the movitation, the lethargy struggle is real) 
anyway I worked my ass off and lifted heavier on most lifts. Walking home was a challenge :32 (18):

16/02
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
Warm up 60kg, 140kg (8 reps) 140kg (10 reps) 140kg (
10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps), 60kg (9 reps) 60kg (9 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15
50kg (11 reps), 50kg (10 reps fail) 50kg (10 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 5) 
50kg (8 reps) 50kg (6 reps) 50kg (7 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
50kg (12 reps) 55kg (11 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
30kg (15 reps) 35kg (9 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 4
6 minutes

110.4kg


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2021)

Doing great PB!!!!

Just make sure that you're giving it your all the last set of each exercise..... Last Set, Best Set!!!


----------



## permabulker (Feb 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Doing great PB!!!!
> 
> Just make sure that you're giving it your all the last set of each exercise..... Last Set, Best Set!!!



I do need to do one last rep or two here and there. But a lot of the time I am hard failing. Like my legs are twitching and shit I’m going that hard. I will get there.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I do need to do one last rep or two here and there. But a lot of the time I am hard failing. Like my legs are twitching and shit I’m going that hard. I will get there.



Every time you push a little harder, your body realizes that it's fine, you didn't die, and your brain will allow you to push even harder in the future. Little by little.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Every time you push a little harder, your body realizes that it's fine, you didn't die, and your brain will allow you to push even harder in the future. Little by little.



im pushing harder than I ever have before and it’s true I’m shocked I can even go as far as I have. I know it’s only cables but I can’t believe I’m curling 45kg :32 (18): feel good to make progress. Hey right now I’m cutting down a giant tree manually so I’m getting my 4 days this week probably


----------



## permabulker (Feb 19, 2021)

*19/02*

I skipped yesterday. Slept very badly last night and forced myself to go today. I decided lifting lighter was better than nothing. Horrible workout. I went heavier on arms as that was the only area I felt like I could push a bit. 

19/02
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 40kg (12 reps) 50kg (7 reps) 50kg (7 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (8 reps) 90kg (6 reps) 80kg (8 reps) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (9 reps) 28kg (8 reps) 28kg (8 reps)


Machine chest press 3x8
65kg (8 reps) 65kg (8 reps) 65kg (8 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
35kg (10 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 35kg (7 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 




Cable Tris 3x10/15 (cable attachment) 
20kg (15 reps) 25kg (12 reps) 25kg (15 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
45kg (11 reps) 45kg (12 reps) 50kg (9 reps) 


Cardio intensity 3-4




111Kg


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2021)

Good job getting to the gym even though you didn’t feel like it. Keep it up!


----------



## permabulker (Feb 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Good job getting to the gym even though you didn’t feel like it. Keep it up!



im Jealous that you guys have so much enthusiasm for me it’s really just a means to an end. And horrible when I’m not in the mood which is often :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

Often times where you feel like shit, you end up surprising yourself in the gym, and have a great workout.

Next time, push hard and try to stay on plan for the first two exercises. If you still don't feel better by that point, do higher rep pump work for remaining exercises.

Some of my best workouts ended up happening that way.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Often times where you feel like shit, you end up surprising yourself in the gym, and have a great workout.
> 
> Next time, push hard and try to stay on plan for the first two exercises. If you still don't feel better by that point, do higher rep pump work for remaining exercises.
> 
> Some of my best workouts ended up happening that way.



I had good intentions. But I walk into the gym. And there’s 3 ****ing girls hip thrusting on the smith machines. That was hard for my brain to deal with at that moment. I was really weak today though 4 hours sleep is not much. You are right though we can always do better. Honestly knowing I had to post here was one of the reasons I didn’t skip entirely.


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I had good intentions. But I walk into the gym. And there’s 3 ****ing girls hip thrusting on the smith machines. That was hard for my brain to deal with at that moment. I.



Did it make you question your sexuality? :32 (17):


----------



## permabulker (Feb 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Did it make you question your sexuality? :32 (17):



I have been questioning my sexuality since I was 12 Jin. Seeing 3 chavs crotch ****ing a smith bar, not so much. You guys would have loved it though


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I have been questioning my sexuality since I was 12 Jin. Seeing 3 chavs crotch ****ing a smith bar, not so much. You guys would have loved it though



"no need to wipe the bar down ladies, I don't mind." :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Feb 21, 2021)

20/01
so this is my last workout of the week.
yesterday I walked around my city almost non stop for 8 hours. Just the odd break sitting on a bench here and there. Probably the most walking I have done in a year. No way my lardass Can go to the gym today. I might start my week tomorrow to make up for it. Either way Iv done a lot this week just not all weights. Will work my ass off at the gym next week.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

Walking is great. Don't look at it as a wasted day. You made progress yesterday.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Walking is great. Don't look at it as a wasted day. You made progress yesterday.



obviously because I want to gain weight yesterday seems counterproductive to my goals. (I was playing a game on my phone with a friend) however since covids 4 month quarantine (Spain was very draconian measures)  it got to a point where I was walking 5 minutes a day max and that was also not good. I’m trying to get used to doing cardio as an asthmatic wearing a mask. Getting there. Since I started this training blog I’m so much healthier than I was. That’s important to me.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 21, 2021)

Good job bud!


----------



## permabulker (Feb 21, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Good job bud!



thanks man


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2021)

permabulker said:


> obviously because I want to gain weight yesterday seems counterproductive to my goals. (I was playing a game on my phone with a friend) however since covids 4 month quarantine (Spain was very draconian measures)  it got to a point where I was walking 5 minutes a day max and that was also not good. I’m trying to get used to doing cardio as an asthmatic wearing a mask. Getting there. Since I started this training blog I’m so much healthier than I was. That’s important to me.



Won't reach ANY goal if you have a heart attack. Have to find the balance, but cardiovascular health is pretty much non-negotiable.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Won't reach ANY goal if you have a heart attack. Have to find the balance, but cardiovascular health is pretty much non-negotiable.



defintiely, it’s taken me a long time to realise that I don’t have to compromise my health to gain weight. It just takes more work. Had some growing up to do. I will never be as healthy as a normal fit person but  striving for the best I can do.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 23, 2021)

*23/02*

I struggled on a few lifts but overall I got more reps in and in some places heavier. 

23/02
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 60kg (10 reps), 60kg (6 reps) 60kg (8 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (10 reps) 90kg (7 reps lost grip) 90kg (8 reps) 


dumbbell pullover
28kg (10 reps) 28kg (10 reps) 28kg (7 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
70kg (8 reps), 70kg (8 reps) 70kg (8  reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
35kg (10 reps) 35kg (9 reps) 35kg (9 fail) 


Peck deck 3x8 
35kg (10 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 35kg (9 reps)


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (cable attachment) 
25kg (10 reps), 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (6 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
50kg (12 reps), 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (10 reps) 


Cardio intensity 4
5 minutes 




110.7kg


----------



## permabulker (Feb 25, 2021)

*25/02*

25/02
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
150kg (10 reps) 150kg (9 reps) 150kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10
Warm up bar, 60kg (10 reps), 65kg (10 reps), 65kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
50kg (10 reps) 50kg (8 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
50kg (10 reps), 55kg (7 reps) 55kg (6 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
55kg (12 reps) 55kg (10 reps) 55kg (11 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
35kg (13 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 4
10 minutes 150-170BPM


110.2Kg


----------



## permabulker (Feb 28, 2021)

*28/02*

I was a little inspired by CJs last workout. I want to put more of an effort into exhausting my arms when I have the energy. So I did my usual workout (improving my lifts on some sets) and then went crazy on arms at the end. Really felt good. Crazy pump. 

28/02
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 60kg (10 reps), 60kg (8 reps) 60kg (7 reps fail) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (10 reps), 90kg (9 reps fail) 90kg (8 reps fail) 


dumbbell pullover
 30kg (10 reps), 32kg (9 reps), 32kg (8 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
75kg (8 reps) 75kg (8 reps) 75kg (7 reps fail) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
40kg (9 reps), 40kg (8 reps), 40kg (8 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 
35kg (10 reps) 30kg (12 reps) 30kg (12 reps) 


Cable Tris 3x10/15 (cable attachment) 
 15kg (18 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
50kg (14 reps), 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (8 reps fail) 


Overhead triceps cable
5kg (12 reps), 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (12 reps)


Concentration curls dumbbell 
6kg (16 reps) 10kg (8 reps) 10kg (6 reps) 


Cardio intensity 4
7 minutes 


111.6kg


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 28, 2021)

Jin said:


> Did it make you question your sexuality? :32 (17):


I never get turned on by smith machines, only power racks.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

I just compared your last 4 Upper Body and 3 Lower Body days. 

On the Incline Bench and Machine Row, it's been 2 straight sessions where you've hit the 8-10 rep range at the same weight. Time to move up, the smallest increase you can, I'm assuming 2 kgs.

You're progressing fine on the Leg Press and Trap Bar DL, so keep that up. On the Leg Extensions, I know it burns, but on the last set keep going, push through the pain. There's more reps in you than you think. 

You're doing great, you've earned the weight increases, now go make some muscle!!!


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I just compared your last 4 Upper Body and 3 Lower Body days.
> 
> On the Incline Bench and Machine Row, it's been 2 straight sessions where you've hit the 8-10 rep range at the same weight. Time to move up, the smallest increase you can, I'm assuming 2 kgs.
> 
> ...



I think my form isn’t the best on the machine rows so I’m struggling a bit there. Same with incline bench I just can’t do the reps at a heavier weight. I will try and go heavier but I think some failing will happen. I will do my best. 

my arms feel great today though really nice sore feeling that I haven’t had for a long time. I will make a few changes to arms too that we discussed make sure I keep progressing there too. Thanks for the advice as always CJ


----------



## Trump (Mar 1, 2021)

I don’t comment much but I’m following this daily, keep up the good work your doing great


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I think my form isn’t the best on the machine rows so I’m struggling a bit there. Same with incline bench I just can’t do the reps at a heavier weight. I will try and go heavier but I think some failing will happen. I will do my best.



Give it a shot, see what happens the 1st set. It's a long game, even the tiniest bit of progress is good.

Also, out of curiosity, which type of grip are you using on the Rows, overhand, nuetral, or underhand?


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t comment much but I’m following this daily, keep up the good work your doing great



thanks man. Iv never put this kind of effort in before and I am seeing results. I just get frustrated easily.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Give it a shot, see what happens the 1st set. It's a long game, even the tiniest bit of progress is good.
> 
> Also, out of curiosity, which type of grip are you using on the Rows, overhand, nuetral, or underhand?



it’s a machine with only one grip. I’ve experimented going higher and lower on the handles. I am struggling with grip at 90kg my hands seems to slip after about 5 reps. I try to go right in the middle. And that way if my hands move a bit it doesn’t matter. By the way the max of that machine is 95kg. So I don’t really know where I’m supposed to go from there.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> it’s a machine with only one grip. I’ve experimented going higher and lower on the handles. I am struggling with grip at 90kg my hands seems to slip after about 5 reps. I try to go right in the middle. And that way if my hands move a bit it doesn’t matter. By the way the max of that machine is 95kg. So I don’t really know where I’m supposed to go from there.



There are multiple options... 

-Same machine, but 1 arm at a time. 
-Barbell/Smith Bentover Rows
-DB Rows
-Cable Machine Rows
-Same machine, but hold the hold at the contraction for a full second or two. You'll probably get a couple of less reps, but it's a good stimulus.

But....most, including myself, can simply do the exercise better. Back exercises are notorious for the biceps being involved too much. If you don't feel like your back has been worked by the end of the exercise, that's probably the case.

Best cue I've personally used is to pretend like my hands don't even exist, that they're hooks. And to pull with my ELBOWS and not my hands. 

As for your grip failing, on your leg days, on the very last rep on the last set of Trap Bar DL's, just hold the bar at the top for as long as possible. That'll sneak in a little extra grip work. Same for the last set of Rows, just hold the weight for as long as possible in the stretch position. 

The muscles being stretched under load is a good growth stimulus in itself, so you're getting a 2 for 1 there, grip work and muscle stimulation.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> There are multiple options...
> 
> -Same machine, but 1 arm at a time.
> -Barbell/Smith Bentover Rows
> ...



okay cool got it. I think that’s why I haven’t been aiming for that little bit higher on this machine because I don’t feel like its working out my back and I am using my arms a lot. Which I don’t even think is that much of an issue when I want to thrash arms as well anyway.

i did 32kg on pullover yesterday so I’m doing well with back in other areas. which was an insane weight for me. I kept thinking I was going to drop it and smash my teeth in but I managed it. Never used a dumbbell that heavy before.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> okay cool got it. I think that’s why I haven’t been aiming for that little bit higher on this machine because I don’t feel like its working out my back and I am using my arms a lot. Which I don’t even think is that much of an issue when I want to thrash arms as well anyway.
> 
> i did 32kg on pullover yesterday so I’m doing well with back in other areas. which was an insane weight for me. I kept thinking I was going to drop it and smash my teeth in but I managed it. Never used a dumbbell that heavy before.



I'm jealous, I just can't seem to get a connection to my back on pullovers. 

I keep hearing people rave about them, but I can't not make it a tricep exercise.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm jealous, I just can't seem to get a connection to my back on pullovers.
> 
> I keep hearing people rave about them, but I can't not make it a tricep exercise.



I know what you mean. To be honest after a few months I might go back to machine pull down or cable lats because that’s what gave me the best back connection. For now I’m liking that I can lift heavier than ever with pullover. There’s a connection but it’s not 100%

also don’t you avoid it being a tricep exercise by keeping your arms and back completely straight? I never feel anything in my triceps. Maybe chest a little. Also I feel like if you go heavy enough it would be impossible to lift with your triceps? At least for me anyway.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> also don’t you avoid it being a tricep exercise by keeping your arms and back completely straight? I never feel anything in my triceps. Maybe chest a little. Also I feel like if you go heavy enough it would be impossible to lift with your triceps? At least for me anyway.



Long head of the tricep also crosses the shoulder joint, so it has a small role in bringing your arms downward from above. Not a huge role, but I can't seem to not get them involved, so they end up burning and fail well before my back ever does. 

Tangent Time!!!..... 

With the tricep crossing both the elbow and shoulder joints, it's beneficial to train them from both at your sides, and overhead, that way you get complete training from that muscle group. It's similar to biceps, that's why we do preacher or concentration curls in addition to a regular by our sides curl variation. And hamstrings, with a DL variation and leg curls. And quads, a squat pattern paired with a leg leg extension or sissy squat.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tangent Time!!!.....
> 
> With the tricep crossing both the elbow and shoulder joints, it's beneficial to train them from both at your sides, and overhead, that way you get complete training from that muscle group. It's similar to biceps, that's why we do preacher or concentration curls in addition to a regular by our sides curl variation. And hamstrings, with a DL variation and leg curls. And quads, a squat pattern paired with a leg leg extension or sissy squat.



Good points CJ.  I have gotten away from overhead ropes.  They're coming back.


----------



## Trump (Mar 1, 2021)

Overhead ropes are so good on your elbows literally feel no stress


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Long head of the tricep also crosses the shoulder joint, so it has a small role in bringing your arms downward from above. Not a huge role, but I can't seem to not get them involved, so they end up burning and fail well before my back ever does.
> 
> Tangent Time!!!.....
> 
> With the tricep crossing both the elbow and shoulder joints, it's beneficial to train them from both at your sides, and overhead, that way you get complete training from that muscle group. It's similar to biceps, that's why we do preacher or concentration curls in addition to a regular by our sides curl variation. And hamstrings, with a DL variation and leg curls. And quads, a squat pattern paired with a leg leg extension or sissy squat.



so much information but I understand the idea. I think pairing close grip bench press with overhead cables is a good combination then? Overhead cables seemed to really help me burn.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Overhead ropes are so good on your elbows literally feel no stress



yeah I felt like I couldn’t pull with any other part of my body. And you only need to go light at the end to really wreck them.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> so much information but I understand the idea. I think pairing close grip bench press with overhead cables is a good combination then? Overhead cables seemed to really help me burn.



Absolutely!!!

Use the CG BP as your exercise to progressively overload, and use the OH Tri Exts as a higher rep pump/burn exercise.

Something along the lines of 3x(8-10) on the CGBP, then go nuts on whatever you feel like doing on the cables to destroy the triceps....straight sets, drop sets, rest-pause sets, different angles, whatever!!!


----------



## permabulker (Mar 2, 2021)

*02/03*

I slept horribly last night. I have asthma (since I was a kid), a nostril which doesn’t work properly. And probably sleep apnea. (I will get it fixed but the European health system is a disaster right now some people aren’t getting heart surgery so they don’t care if a big guy can’t sleep) So some days I just sleep like shit. I woke up super late. 

Kept telling myself I wasn’t going to the gym cause what’s the point when I’m so tired. But then I get so frustrated with myself for not going so I went anyway.
yeah it’s not a complete workout. But I added 10kg to both my main lifts. also I’m including the weight of the hex bar now. It’s 20ish kg so I’m lifting far heavier than I’m saying I am.

02/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
 160kg (10 reps), 160kg (10 reps), 160kg (8 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10 (+21kg bar) 
Warm up bar, 70kg (8 reps), 70kg (9 reps), 70kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
50kg (12 reps), 50kg (11 reps) 50kg (11 reps) (felt like my legs were going to tear off on those extra reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10
50kg (8 reps), 50kg (8 reps), 50kg (8 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 (position 5)
Busy. 


Tricep extension machine 




Cross trainer Intensity 4




110.2Kg


----------



## permabulker (Mar 4, 2021)

*04/03*

So many new things today. The gym has had a complete overhaul and now all the machines that were falling apart and I was complaining about (I pay 60 a month it’s not cheap) are all shiny with screens to count reps and even whether you are going fast or slow enough each rep. Some machines are more restrictive which will help my form a lot but I might lift slightly lower in places until I learn to do that. Hard work out went crazy on the arms. Had the best pump though. 

04/03
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 65kg (8 reps) 65kg (6 reps) 65kg (5 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
90kg (8 reps) 95kg (9 reps) 95kg (8 reps)


dumbbell pullover
 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg(10 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
75kg (8 reps) 75kg (6 reps) 75kg (5 reps) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
42.5kg (8 reps), 42.5kg (7 reps) 42.5kg (6 reps) 


Peck deck 3x8 
35kg (12 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 


Close grip bench 
 15kg (12 reps) 25kg (12 reps), 35kg (8 reps), 35kg (6 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15
50kg (15 reps), 50kg (8 reps), 30kg (13 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Overhead triceps cable
15kg (15 reps) 10kg (20 reps) 5kg 25 reps) 


Concentration curls dumbbell 




Cardio intensity 4
5 minutes. 


111.1kg


----------



## permabulker (Mar 4, 2021)

Also took some goofy body shots, I think I look good so I guess that’s what matters. It’s definitely not all fat. 

https://ibb.co/jznsSbq
https://ibb.co/s9QzqmX
https://ibb.co/mF9k7Dq


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Also took some goofy body shots, I think I look good so I guess that’s what matters. It’s definitely not all fat.
> 
> https://ibb.co/jznsSbq
> https://ibb.co/s9QzqmX
> https://ibb.co/mF9k7Dq



Much improved man. And you’ve really just begun. You’ll look like your avatar in no time. 

Arms looking big. Great work and always fun to watch your progress.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 4, 2021)

Jin said:


> Much improved man. And you’ve really just begun. You’ll look like your avatar in no time.
> 
> Arms looking big. Great work and always fun to watch your progress.



I’m never gunna look like Eddie hall hes like 00.1% but I’m determined to try. 
thanks man I really appreciate your support.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2021)

Looking good man, keep up the hard work!


----------



## permabulker (Mar 7, 2021)

I have spent the morning doing gardening and house renovations (we have bought a house on the edge of town that was a wreck and it’s huge physical labor) so I’m skipping the gym today. I will start Monday instead of my normal Tuesday.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 8, 2021)

*08/03*

08/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
 160kg (10 reps), 170kg (10 reps), 170kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10 (+21kg bar) 
Warm up bar, 70kg (8 reps), 75kg (8 reps) 75kg (9 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15 (new machine is easier for some reason) 
50kg (15 reps) 50kg (13 reps) 50kg (15 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (this one is way more difficult) 
52.5kg (8 reps), 52.5kg (8 reps) 52.5kg (8 reps) 


Calf machine 3x10-20 
Machine has been removed... ****ers.
Smith calf raise.
Warm up bar, 20kg (20 reps), 40kg (15 reps) 40kg (15 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
35kg (15 reps), 35kg (10 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable 10kg (25 reps), 15kg (15 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 




Cross trainer Intensity 4


110.7kg

deadlift felt weird today..... I felt almost all the weight in my abs and core no matter how hard I tried to do good form. And I’m not sure why. maybe I’m lifting too heavy? Didn’t feel right anyway.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 10, 2021)

I haven’t gone today. I’m internally annoyed with myself (it’s crazy I have always been super judgemental of myself when I skip I feel like a catholic kid in a confession box) if I go tomorrow I can still get at least 3 days in this week. I’d really like to start getting in 4 but I’m just not enjoying it. 

it sucks when you dread going. 

thinking about lifting a little lighter and focusing on hypertrophy and getting strong muscle connection because lifting heavier and struggling is frustrating me.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I haven’t gone today. I’m internally annoyed with myself (it’s crazy I have always been super judgemental of myself when I skip I feel like a catholic kid in a confession box) if I go tomorrow I can still get at least 3 days in this week. I’d really like to start getting in 4 but I’m just not enjoying it.
> 
> it sucks when you dread going.
> 
> thinking about lifting a little lighter and focusing on hypertrophy and getting strong muscle connection because lifting heavier and struggling is frustrating me.



It is exhausting to be where you are at, just forcing yourself by pure force of will.  Where's the joy?  

Amazing what a couple days off, then starting back lighter and pushing yourself a bit less can do.  I find myself in your same boat about every two months.  I always get it back quickly after the break too.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 10, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> It is exhausting to be where you are at, just forcing yourself by pure force of will.  Where's the joy?
> 
> Amazing what a couple days off, then starting back lighter and pushing yourself a bit less can do.  I find myself in your same boat about every two months.  I always get it back quickly after the break too.



i have never enjoyed it and that’s part of the problem I have always gone for health reasons/aesthetics and if I’m lifting light and not trying to push myself it’s half enjoyable. But every session lately I have just gone heavier and heavier and I have made the best progress I ever have. 

but at the same time I’m not feeling much doms and I’m starting to stall. I’m only going 3 days a week so I don’t even feel like I can slow down so much and when I overeat I feel like I can’t skip because I don’t want to gain weight without some muscle.

im going a little lighter tomorrow. I don’t have to max every day. 

thanks for the advice man nice to meet you.


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i have never enjoyed it and that’s part of the problem I have always gone for health reasons/aesthetics and if I’m lifting light and not trying to push myself it’s half enjoyable. But every session lately I have just gone heavier and heavier and I have made the best progress I ever have.
> 
> but at the same time I’m not feeling much doms and I’m starting to stall. I’m only going 3 days a week so I don’t even feel like I can slow down so much and when I overeat I feel like I can’t skip because I don’t want to gain weight without some muscle.
> 
> ...



1. You're not stalling. I look back at your previous workouts, and you are slowly making progress, either in increased weight and/or increased reps. Please don't think that you're stalling. You are not. 

2. You are not maxing. You've never once maxed, not a single time. You have worked hard though, and that's required in EVERY rep range that you will ever do to see progress. If you go light, you still need to get close to/if not to, failure to get any progress. Even more important the lighter the weights used. 

If you go to the gym and do half assed workouts, you'll get half assed results, if any at all. You don't get something for nothing


----------



## Jin (Mar 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 1. You're not stalling. I look back at your previous workouts, and you are slowly making progress, either in increased weight and/or increased reps. Please don't think that you're stalling. You are not.
> 
> 2. You are not maxing. You've never once maxed, not a single time. You have worked hard though, and that's required in EVERY rep range that you will ever do to see progress. If you go light, you still need to get close to/if not to, failure to get any progress. Even more important the lighter the weights used.
> 
> If you go to the gym and do half assed workouts, you'll get half assed results, if any at all. You don't get something for nothing



If CJ tells me something, i
listen. I agree 100%. You’re doing fantastic.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 1. You're not stalling. I look back at your previous workouts, and you are slowly making progress, either in increased weight and/or increased reps. Please don't think that you're stalling. You are not.
> 
> 2. You are not maxing. You've never once maxed, not a single time. You have worked hard though, and that's required in EVERY rep range that you will ever do to see progress. If you go light, you still need to get close to/if not to, failure to get any progress. Even more important the lighter the weights used.
> 
> If you go to the gym and do half assed workouts, you'll get half assed results, if any at all. You don't get something for nothing



i agree completely. But I want to try and spend a week or two trying to improve my form. I went lighter today (not a lot 10-15kg) and I felt my muscles working far more than when I’m hitting max. I still went to fail. Just more reps. Let me know what you think. (I know I changed a lot today. It was very busy and I just felt like a change. I only really changed accessories. (And pullover back to machine traction because I think it might work my back better)

I don’t know about the max thing man. Maybe I can lift heavier in the future. But I’m lifting 65/70kg on the bench and I feel like it’s crushing me. And I know my form is suffering.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 11, 2021)

*11/03*

I felt like this is what I needed today. More reps. But not my max on weight. I’m struggling to get hypertrophy. And this seemed to work. Don’t be too hard on me CJ I’m so sick of the gym right now I’m struggling to not skip.  I tried out some new grips as well. 
didn’t have time to do more than this I woke up two hours late and I have less than an hour to eat and get ready for work. 


11/03
Incline bench press 3x8/10
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (8 reps) 


Machine rows 3x8 to fail
55kg (16 reps) 55kg (12 reps) 55kg (11 reps( 


dumbbell pullover (vertical traction instead)
67.5kg (9 reps), 67.5kg (10 reps) 67.5kg (8 reps) 


Machine chest press 3x8
52.5kg (8 reps), 42.5kg (8 reps other grip) 42.5kg (8 reps other grip) 


Machine shoulder press 3x8/12 
42.5kg (8 reps) 42.5kg (7 reps) 42.5kg (5 reps) 17.5kg (8 reps other grip) 
Peck deck 3x8 




Close grip bench 
 30kg (9 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (12 reps) 


Cable hammer curls 3x10/15 (dumbbell today) 
12kg (10 reps), 12kg (8 reps) 12kg (10 reps) 


Overhead triceps cable
10kg (25 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Concentration curls dumbbell 


Cardio intensity 4


110.5kg 

it might also be worth mentioning that I’m doing a lot of Physical work on the new house we are renovating and it is draining my time and energy. Spent 5 hours there on Tuesday including making a multifunctional gym machine from literal pieces.


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2021)

You basically did a recovery week. If you continue to do this, you'll make no progress. For example....

On your Rows, you dropped the weight from 90kg to 55kg, yet only got 1 more rep on the last set from the week prior. You gave up on that set. I see similar red flags from the other exercises as well. 

There is no easy path. You have to work hard if you want results. That's the beauty of this, you get what you deserve, what you work for. There's no freebies, no handouts.

I'd take this week as a light week, then adjust your programming a bit.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You basically did a recovery week. If you continue to do this, you'll make no progress. For example....
> 
> On your Rows, you dropped the weight from 90kg to 55kg, yet only got 1 more rep on the last set from the week prior. You gave up on that set. I see similar red flags from the other exercises as well.
> 
> ...



I agree. I’m not intending to lift like that forever. I just needed a break.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 13, 2021)

*13/03*

13/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
 100kg (17 reps) 120kg (15 reps) 140kg (12 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10 (+21kg bar) 
Warm up bar, 50kg (10 reps), 50kg (10 reps) 50kg (10 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15
42.5kg (15 reps) 42.5kg (15 reps) 
42.5kg (15 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 
37.5kg (12 reps) 37.5kg (12 reps) 37.5kg (12 reps) 


Smith calf raise 3x10
There was literally a person on every machine gotta love Saturday’s. 


Tricep extension machine 
30kg (15 reps) 35kg (8 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 20kg (12 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable


Cross trainer Intensity 4
10 minutes 


110.8Kg

so this was a deload week. I needed a small break because I was getting fed up. Been speaking to CJ and I’m doing some changes to my reps and weights next week. Starting out a little low and going up each week on my main lifts. 10/8/6+ fail. 
i think I get really good doms and muscle connection on lower weight lifts (my backs still aching from Thursday) but it’s true I still need to lift heavier too. So I’m going to try and do more reps and lighter weights on accessories instead. 

oh and I worked hard on deadlift form today. Making sure I reset completely really seemed to make sure I was lifting with my legs more. Certainly helps practicing with less weights sometimes. Form is always a challenge for me because my postures crap.


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2021)

For clarity, the main lifts will be...

Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: max reps. If 6 or more reps, he'll go up in weight the following session.

I feel as though PB would do better with a set number of reps, and pushing hard on the last set to keep it honest, get a feel for going close to failure. No thinking involved on where to terminate a set, just do what's on paper.

Accessory lifts will be higher rep, more metabolic pump work. PB prefers this style of training, but I'd still like to see the measurable objective progress in the main exercises, then just go nuts on the accessory lifts.

He's been noticeably disheartened lately, so a light week and then a tweak in the training should do him well. After all, if you dread going to the gym, you're probably going to start taking days off and/or sandbagging workouts. Consistency is important.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> For clarity, the main lifts will be...
> 
> Set 1: 10 reps
> Set 2: 8 reps
> ...



I will get into the groove again thanks for the programming help


----------



## permabulker (Mar 16, 2021)

*16/03*

*Day 1 upper *
Incline bench 10/8/6+
Warm up bar 40kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (12 reps) 


Machine Row 10/8/6+ (1st, benches full) 
65kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (15 reps) 


Pull down 10/8/6+ (2nd)
50kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (12 reps)


Chest press 10/8/6+
40kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (12 reps) 


Shoulder press 12/10/8+
25kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Pec deck
30kg (15 reps) (10 reps) (12 reps) 




Close grip bench 10/8/6
25kg
Busy. I ****ing hate people. Going to have to start doing this straight after bench. People supersetting so they don’t have to leave the bench.  One guys been here half an hour doing flys inbetween and sat on his phone. I want to slap him. I just argued with him after using his cables. (He asked me to get off it after I just waited half an hour for him to leave a bench he hadn’t) 


Warm up bar, 25kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (13 reps) 




Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+
10kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (9 reps) 


Tricep extension cable 
15kg (15 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps)


Overhead tricep extension. 
10kg (15 reps) 10kg (16 reps) 10kg (15 reps) 
Dumbbell concentration curl/bicep curl 


Cable hammer
35kg (15 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 40kg (8 reps) 


111.4kg

apart from the benches being full constantly this felt like a really good workout.


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Absolutely perfect weights to start with. Great job! 

Now go up the LOWEST AMOUNT POSSIBLE on the Inc Bench, Mach Row, Pulldowns, Chest Press, Shldr Press, and CGBP. Repeat the weight on the DB Hammer Curls one more time, trying to get more reps with good form. Do whatever feels good for the remaining exercises.

Do NOT do the CGBP immediately after your Chest Press, or it will negatively affect your Shldr Press. If you must do the Chest Press and CGBP back to back, then do the Shldr Press BEFORE those, and keep the same weight on the Chest Press to see how it is later in the routine.

Great job, keep crushing it!!!


----------



## permabulker (Mar 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely perfect weights to start with. Great job!
> 
> Now go up the LOWEST AMOUNT POSSIBLE on the Inc Bench, Mach Row, Pulldowns, Chest Press, Shldr Press, and CGBP. Repeat the weight on the DB Hammer Curls one more time, trying to get more reps with good form. Do whatever feels good for the remaining exercises.
> 
> ...



okay man will do, I got a bit lost because both times I went to the benches they were busy and that really threw the routine a bit. But I was just patient and did what I could. Hopefully other days it will be quieter.


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> okay man will do, I got a bit lost because both times I went to the benches they were busy and that really threw the routine a bit. But I was just patient and did what I could. Hopefully other days it will be quieter.



It'll get better at some point. It's more than likely just busy due to a post lockdown rush to get in  shape. Just like New Year's resolutioners, they'll quit soon.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It'll get better at some point. It's more than likely just busy due to a post lockdown rush to get in  shape. Just like New Year's resolutioners, they'll quit soon.



commercial gyms drive me crazy this is the most expensive in my city and it’s still packed. When I said last week I hated the gym. I actually love the gym. When there’s no one around me messing up my routine. I only feel calm when it’s quiet and I can do what I want. Normally I go after lunch because it’s quiet but it depends on my work and other factors.


----------



## Trump (Mar 16, 2021)

I go at 6am, always quiet then



permabulker said:


> commercial gyms drive me crazy this is the most expensive in my city and it’s still packed. When I said last week I hated the gym. I actually love the gym. When there’s no one around me messing up my routine. I only feel calm when it’s quiet and I can do what I want. Normally I go after lunch because it’s quiet but it depends on my work and other factors.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> I go at 6am, always quiet then


i don’t even think mine is open that early. Especially with covid restrictions.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 18, 2021)

*18/03*

18/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10 (3rd)
 180kg (9 reps), 170kg (10 reps) 170kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10 (+21kg bar) 
Warm up bar. 70kg (10 reps), 75kg (8 reps), 75kg (8 reps)


Leg extensions 3x10-15
40kg (15 reps) 40kg (17 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 
32.5kg (15 reps), 32.5kg (12 reps) 32.5kg (12 reps)


Smith calf raise (2nd leg press busy) 
Warm up bar, 30kg (20 reps), 30kg (20 reps) 30kg (20 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
40kg (10 reps), 40kg (10 reps), 40kg (10 reps)  25kg (8 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable


Cross trainer Intensity 4
4 minutes 


111.1Kg

good news is this is the heaviest I have ever lifted in my life so I’m proud of today.

disclaimer.
 I’m about to talk some shit just what’s going through my head.

i had some pain recently. On my side/lower back I imagine somewhere where my obliques are supposed to be. As I imagined thats the same area where you get pain from your liver if you overdrink etc. I thought maybe I was just feeling sick. Then today I did deadlifts and I felt the same tension all around my abs and torso again and damn it feels like I’m about to bust out a hernia.
so basically if it’s just doms fine. But it doesn’t feel good to me. I’m really worried I’m going to keep trying to lift heavier and I’m going to have an injury. Is it really worth trying to go heavier right now? 
i feel like Iv made decent progress with my strength lately. I will never be as strong or powerful as the guys here so I think it’s time to stop comparing. 
I just want to add some more muscle while I gain weight if possible. Do I need to always go heavier to achieve that? I see plenty of guys more muscular than me lifting less. 
Im confused right now.


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2021)

You have to do more OVER TIME. It doesn't have to go up every workout, but if you plotted it out as a graph, it should trend up over time.

Do you only feel that pain when deadlifting?


----------



## permabulker (Mar 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You have to do more OVER TIME. It doesn't have to go up every workout, but if you plotted it out as a graph, it should trend up over time.
> 
> Do you only feel that pain when deadlifting?



I know and I have so far. But I can’t go up forever. I’m feeling it right now 20 minutes after I can’t move in certain positions it’s sore af

in not saying I’m giving up. But I can’t go up every week like I have been doing it’s making me hate the gym.


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I know and I have so far. But I can’t go up forever. I’m feeling it right now 20 minutes after I can’t move in certain positions it’s sore af
> 
> in not saying I’m giving up. But I can’t go up every week like I have been doing it’s making me hate the gym.



Skip the DLs next session, let's see if the pain comes again or not.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Skip the DLs next session, let's see if the pain comes again or not.



Its definitely DL’s I’m feeling it since the last 20kg. I think my forms good you know. 
I just think My body’s not used to lifting this kind of weight.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 21, 2021)

I just gave my gym the nastiest review on google. I’m so tired of paying the most money in my city for a gym that’s constantly subpar and full of idiots and cavemen trainers. 
Awful workout. I’m just getting angry when I go now. No chill from me today.

*Day 1 upper *
Incline bench 10/8/6+ barbell. 
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 
Smith machines both taken. ****ing 5 people in a gigantic commercial gym. One bench broken. ****ing winds me up the gym couldn’t be quieter and I can’t do what i want. 

Incline bench 10/8/6
42.5kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (7 reps)

Machine Row 10/8/6+
70kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (12 reps) 

Pull down 10/8/6+
55kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (15 reps) 

Chest press 10/8/6+
45kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (10 reps)

Shoulder press 12/10/8+
30kg (8 reps) 25kg (5 reps) 15kg (9 reps) shoulders a mess. 

Cable Flys
30kg (9 reps) (8 reps) (7 reps) 

Close grip bench 10/8/6+ 
27.5kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (14 reps) 
(after flys I don’t get the luxury of deciding order with ****s that sit on machines for half an hour) 

Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8

Overhead tricep extension. 
15kg (12 reps), 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (7 reps) 

Dumbbell concentration curl/bicep curl 

Cable hammer

111.7kg


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

Don't worry about it, it happens. Even if you can't get on something you need, just adapt and get as close as you can(meaning movement pattern), and get in a good workout. Resume the normal progression next session.

It's not a waste, it's just a pivot. You'll still make progress, I swear


----------



## permabulker (Mar 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Don't worry about it, it happens. Even if you can't get on something you need, just adapt and get as close as you can(meaning movement pattern), and get in a good workout. Resume the normal progression next session.
> 
> It's not a waste, it's just a pivot. You'll still make progress, I swear



i tried the normal incline bench press but it messed up my shoulders. Yeah just a bad day. I hope things improve soon.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i tried the normal incline bench press but it messed up my shoulders. Yeah just a bad day. I hope things improve soon.



Define "messed up".


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

And ease up on the negativity. You can't control other people, so use it as an opportunity to try something new. There's a lot worse things to worry about.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Define "messed up".


 Failing reps I could easily do on shoulder press last week. I just meant for today’s session, they are fine. 

that random pain in my side seems to have subsided more or less now. That freaked me out. Very strange. 

I know I’m being too negative. Frustration has always been my biggest issue. I have the willpower.


----------



## CJ (Mar 21, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Failing reps I could easily do on shoulder press last week. I just meant for today’s session, they are fine.
> 
> that random pain in my side seems to have subsided more or less now. That freaked me out. Very strange.
> 
> I know I’m being too negative. Frustration has always been my biggest issue. I have the willpower.



Oh, I gotcha. Tired you out for the subsequent exercises.

In that case, go lighter with high reps, burn those shoulders out. You get a good shoulder stimulus with the Inc Bench, so you're good!!!

Lots of exercises have good overlap between muscle groups.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 22, 2021)

I have crazy doms today. Who would have thought that shit workout the other day was actually fairly decent. I suppose it was because I did bench with no smith machine. As light as the weight was.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

*23/03*

Today made me realize. I think I need change. As much as I have seen my strength and health improve (and I’m sure my legs are bigger)  I’m satisfied with what this programme has achieved. But I’m feeling frustrated and unsatisfied. 
im thinking back/bi chest/tri and shoulders/legs will give me the change I need. And I can go back to doing some of the accessories I really missed. I really want to do more arms and shoulders too. Being a fat guy I feel like those can help make my shape look more desirable. Try not to hate me too much CJ it’s been about 3 months I have stuck at it.

*Day 2 lower*


23/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10 deeper range
110kg (10 reps) 140kg (10 reps) 


Deadlift trap. 3x10 (+21kg bar) 
Warmp up bar, 60kg (10 reps) 60kg (10 reps) 60kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
45kg (12 reps) 45kg (14 reps) 45kg (16 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 
35kg (12 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 35kg (9 reps) 


Smith calf raise
30kg (19 reps) 40kg (15 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 


Tricep extension machine (after
Overhead)
35kg (10 reps), 20kg (9 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable
15kg (14 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 4
5 minutes 


111.5kg


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I have crazy doms today. Who would have thought that shit workout the other day was actually fairly decent. I suppose it was because I did bench with no smith machine. As light as the weight was.



Anytime you'd like to switch to barbell, feel free.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Today made me realize. I think I need change. As much as I have seen my strength and health improve (and I’m sure my legs are bigger)  I’m satisfied with what this programme has achieved. But I’m feeling frustrated and unsatisfied.
> im thinking back/bi chest/tri and shoulders/legs will give me the change I need. And I can go back to doing some of the accessories I really missed. I really want to do more arms and shoulders too. Being a fat guy I feel like those can help make my shape look more desirable. Try not to hate me too much CJ it’s been about 3 months I have stuck at it.
> 
> *Day 2 lower*
> ...



I think it's too soon, but you were eventually going to end up on a PPL split at some point. Are you still going to the gym 3 times per week?

Remember, accessory lifts are just that...accessories. Don't put the main lifts on the back burner, they're the meat and potatoes of training.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I think it's too soon, but you were eventually going to end up on a PPL split at some point. Are you still going to the gym 3 times per week?
> 
> Remember, accessory lifts are just that...accessories. Don't put the main lifts on the back burner, they're the meat and potatoes of training.



I will still do the mainlifts, just a little less legs. It’s burning me out. Yeah still going three times. And hopefully eventually 4.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I will still do the mainlifts, just a little less legs. It’s burning me out. Yeah still going three times. And hopefully eventually 4.



Less legs???

You were only doing 2 quad exercises, 2 hams exercises, 1 calf exercise.

You aren't being a wuss, are you? :32 (17):


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Anytime you'd like to switch to barbell, feel free.



I don’t like it as much but the change might be good. Can’t lift heavy though. At least not yet.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Less legs???
> 
> You were only doing 2 quad exercises, 2 hams exercises, 1 calf exercise.
> 
> You aren't being a wuss, are you? :32 (17):



It’s not about the legs really. It’s the deadlifts. They are ****ing my back and torso. I also do back on the upper day. There’s no break.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> It’s not about the legs really. It’s the deadlifts. They are ****ing my back and torso. I also do back on the upper day. There’s no break.



Replace DLs with Leg Press/Hack Squats for awhile.

Remember, by switching up your program, you're now only hitting legs once per week, where before it was 1.5 times per week. You've already effective cut your volume by 33%.

Friends don't let friends skip leg day.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Replace DLs with Leg Press/Hack Squats for awhile.
> 
> Remember, by switching up your program, you're now only hitting legs once per week, where before it was 1.5 times per week. You've already effective cut your volume by 33%.
> 
> Friends don't let friends skip leg day.



but if I’m doing less legs I would be doing more upper? And I care more about how my upper body looks. My legs are big right now. Proportionate to my frame. My arms/shoulders/traps/chest. Not so much.

im grateful for the extra leg training and it’s done me good. But the last thing you look at in a fat guy is his legs trust me lol. I’m desperate for bigger arms.oh and I already do leg press. So it’s not like I can easily switch and solve the problem. I already removed squats because of knee problems.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> but if I’m doing less legs I would be doing more upper? And I care more about how my upper body looks. My legs are big right now. Proportionate to my frame. My arms/shoulders/traps/chest. Not so much.
> 
> im grateful for the extra leg training and it’s done me good. But the last thing you look at in a fat guy is his legs trust me lol. I’m desperate for bigger arms.oh and I already do leg press. So it’s not like I can easily switch and solve the problem. I already removed squats because of knee problems.



No, it's the same for the upper body lifts too. You're going from 1.5 times per week to only 1 time. Still a 33% drop. Unless you add more exercises and/or sets to make up for the decreased frequency.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No, it's the same for the upper body lifts too. You're going from 1.5 times per week to only 1 time. Still a 33% drop. Unless you add more exercises and/or sets to make up for the decreased frequency.



i want to add A lot more shoulders and arms. There’s many things I stopped doing for the new programme that I want to get back into. Like dumbbell shoulder raises/presses, shrugs things like that. Right now I’m doing one shoulder exercise and I think I can actually make progress there.


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i want to add A lot more shoulders and arms. There’s many things I stopped doing for the new programme that I want to get back into. Like dumbbell shoulder raises/presses, shrugs things like that. Right now I’m doing one shoulder exercise and I think I can actually make progress there.



Your Shrugs were more than covered with performing Deadlifts. Your shoulders were getting hit by the compound lifts Incline Bench Press and Shoulder Presses. Don't think that anything was left out, just utilized big "Bang For The Buck" exercises.

But ultimately it's your body, and you get the final say. And the biggest thing is keeping you in the gym. 

If you want some assistance in organizing the new program, I'm here to help.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Your Shrugs were more than covered with performing Deadlifts. Your shoulders were getting hit by the compound lifts Incline Bench Press and Shoulder Presses. Don't think that anything was left out, just utilized big "Bang For The Buck" exercises.
> 
> But ultimately it's your body, and you get the final say. And the biggest thing is keeping you in the gym.
> 
> If you want some assistance in organizing the new program, I'm here to help.



Im just fed up right now. I shouldn’t feel like going to the gym is the worst part of my week. If I can make less progress. Feeling better about it. That’s fine. 

Im not trying to be the next heavy lifting bodybuilder. I just want to look a bit more muscular and be healthier. 

im going to google some exercises and make a rough plan I will message you for some advice on reps and sets.

i hope you understand I listen to everything you say. but I get frustrated easily and this isn’t working for me right now.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

*25/03*

I haven’t had the time to think about or plan a different programme yet so for now I carried on with my usual upper day. 
I don’t know what changed today maybe the gym was quieter but I felt great. Really good workout. Probably because no one got in the way and messed up my training order. One guy tried to beat me to the last smith machine but I was faster ha! 
someone on another site even asked me what I’m doing for arms workouts must be doing something right, feels good. 

*Day 1 upper *


Incline bench 10/8/6
45kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 


Machine Row 10/8/6+
75kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (9 reps) 


Pull down 10/8/6+
60kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (7 reps)

Chest press 10/8/6+
50kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (10 reps) 


Shoulder press 12/10/8+
30kg (10 reps) (7 reps) (7 reps) 


Pec deck 
35kg (8 reps) 30kg (8 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Close grip bench 10/8/6+ 
Warm up bar, 30kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (11 reps) 


Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+
12kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps) 


Tricep extension cable 
20kg (11 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Overhead tricep extension. 
15kg (8 reps) 10kg (13 reps) 10kg (15 reps) 


Dumbbell concentration curl/bicep curl (machine arm curl) (one arm) 
20kg (10 reps), 20kg (10 reps) 20kg (8 reps)


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2021)

Glad you had a good workout, but you're starting too add too much in.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Glad you had a good workout, but you're starting too add too much in.



I know it’s way too much. But I just went with the good mood. There’s no way I’m normally going to do that quantity. But it’s nice to get the arm lifts in when I can.


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 25, 2021)

Holy shit... 11 movements in 1 session.  There is no way anyone can keep intensity up while performing that many lifts.  Not to mention, what do you do when this gets stale and need to sub in and sub out lifts?  You've given yourself few if any options for that.  Better to put in less and then you can rotate/ sub them in and out to keep progress happening.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Holy shit... 11 movements in 1 session.  There is no way anyone can keep intensity up while performing that many lifts.  Not to mention, what do you do when this gets stale and need to sub in and sub out lifts?  You've given yourself few if any options for that.  Better to put in less and then you can rotate/ sub them in and out to keep progress happening.



Remember this PB. It's 100% on point.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Holy shit... 11 movements in 1 session.  There is no way anyone can keep intensity up while performing that many lifts.  Not to mention, what do you do when this gets stale and need to sub in and sub out lifts?  You've given yourself few if any options for that.  Better to put in less and then you can rotate/ sub them in and out to keep progress happening.



most of those accessory lifts were optional and I just did them because I felt like it. The last 5 of this workout will be in and out depending on my energy levels. I’m not even intending to keep at this programme much longer. I probably had more energy because I lowered my lifts to build up again because I was stalling.

this isn’t my new programme. I have to do some research and planning before I start that.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2021)

permabulker said:


> most of those accessory lifts were optional and I just did them because I felt like it. The last 5 of this workout will be in and out depending on my energy levels. I’m not even intending to keep at this programme much longer. I probably had more energy because I lowered my lifts to build up again because I was stalling.



Whenever you do a session like this, see how your NEXT session(s) feel. You could be simply adding fatigue, thus hurting subsequent workouts. Each workout is NOT in it's own little bubble, it's part of a more comprehensive block of training... Well it should be at least.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

My point is can’t I do more when I feel like it? Today was by no means any reflection of every future workout I will do.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Whenever you do a session like this, see how your NEXT session(s) feel. You could be simply adding fatigue, thus hurting subsequent workouts. Each workout is NOT in it's own little bubble, it's part of a more comprehensive block of training... Well it should be at least.



my last workout was leg day and it was shit again. And I’m sure the next one will be because it’s not working for me. I can handle the intensity in the upper day. The lower not so much. I’m going to be changing my programme anyway. Most of the lifts will stay the same but I want to do back/bi chest/tri shoulders/legs I think I can handle that better long term.


----------



## CJ (Mar 25, 2021)

permabulker said:


> My point is can’t I do more when I feel like it? Today was by no means any reflection of every future workout I will do.



It depends. Do you want to Work Out, or do you want to Train? There's a difference.

Look around the gym, you know the people who do the exact same workout every week, that look exactly the same year after year, or worse? They just workout. They don't train.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It depends. Do you want to Work Out, or do you want to Train? There's a difference.
> 
> Look around the gym, you know the people who do the exact same workout every week, that look exactly the same year after year, or worse? They just workout. They don't train.



you know my goals. They aren’t that extraordinary. I want to build muscle (a small amount I’m honestly not expecting miracles) and stay relatively healthy. Or as healthy as I can be with the body I’m happy with.
so there does have to be some correlation with the amount of effort I’m willing to put in and what I expect to come from that. I’m not expecting to become super muscular. Because I don’t enjoy training or working out (for me that’s semantics) to achieve that physique. And let’s not forget I like being overweight. There’s no point pretending that’s not a thing. And that will always limit how far I can go with this. 
i will always put in as much effort as I can. But let’s not pretend I’m like anyone else here. 

Iv learnt a lot from you CJ and everyone else who’s helped me on this blog. But it’s important to be realistic. Iv already made immense changes to my gym work and iv already noticed changes I’m happy about

i 100% agree with you and iron that this workout was too much. But that’s fine. It was one time. At least today I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 28, 2021)

*28/03*

*Day 2 lower*


28/03
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
170kg (9 reps) 170kg (10 reps) 180kg pr? (10 reps) 


Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar,  20kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
50kg (11 reps) 50kg (9 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 1) 
40kg (13 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (12 reps) 


Smith calf raise
40kg (18 reps), 50kg (18 reps) 55kg pr (18 reps) 


Dumbbell shrugs 
20kg (15 reps) 20kg (15 reps) 20kg (15 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 4




111.5kg


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

I have really strong but satisfying doms today. And it’s clearly from doing squats and a full motion. I did a mixture. Sometimes going the whole way other times only 50-75% and it seems that doing the complete motion is far more important than how much weight I’m lifting. Being a big guy I’m going to keep at these lighter weight squats for now. Until I’m strong enough to do the full motion at heavier weights.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I have really strong but satisfying doms today. And it’s clearly from doing squats and a full motion. I did a mixture. Sometimes going the whole way other times only 50-75% and it seems that doing the complete motion is far more important than how much weight I’m lifting. Being a big guy I’m going to keep at these lighter weight squats for now. Until I’m strong enough to do the full motion at heavier weights.



Great decision. Always do what's harder, even if it means lightening the weight. No ego lifting.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Great decision. Always do what's harder, even if it means lightening the weight. No ego lifting.


 
Iv done heavier and it doesn’t feel right because I’m doing half assed reps. Definitely on better track now.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Iv done heavier and it doesn’t feel right because I’m doing half assed reps. Definitely on better track now.



Apply that lesson to all exercises. Don't bounce a barbell off your body, hold a contraction on back exercises for a second, don't bounce calf raises, etc...


----------



## creekrat (Mar 29, 2021)

I see some great decision making going on here.  A thing to remember is that when you are doing a particular lift is that typically you hit your target muscle group the hardest in the first 25-50% of the rep.  After that you are still hitting that muscle but you start to get other muscles to join in and help out.  This is why complete reps are important and those along with correct form can give you more progress than throwing up heavy weight and doing partials or having weak form.  

For me, I could care less about the weight that I'm lifting.  I'm just trying to look good naked.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Apply that lesson to all exercises. Don't bounce a barbell off your body, hold a contraction on back exercises for a second, don't bounce calf raises, etc...



i noticed yesterday the new machines tell me when I’m doing reps too fast. Which is basically all the time. I don’t need to lift heavier I need to lift smarter and stop getting frustrated.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

You want your quads to burn even more? On the squats, don't lock out at the top, only go about 7/8'ths of the way up. No resting between reps, just constant movement.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

creekrat said:


> I see some great decision making going on here.  A thing to remember is that when you are doing a particular lift is that typically you hit your target muscle group the hardest in the first 25-50% of the rep.  After that you are still hitting that muscle but you start to get other muscles to join in and help out.  This is why complete reps are important and those along with correct form can give you more progress than throwing up heavy weight and doing partials or having weak form.
> 
> For me, I could care less about the weight that I'm lifting.  I'm just trying to look good naked.



haha the same man. I’d like to be stronger. But for me looks and health are a higher priority.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You want your quads to burn even more? On the squats, don't lock out at the top, only go about 7/8'ths of the way up. No resting between reps, just constant movement.



nice tip I will have a go.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

permabulker said:


> nice tip I will have a go.



It burns a fukk ton, be warned. If you stop because of the burn before your quads fail, THEN take a short pause before continuing the set.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 29, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It burns a fukk ton, be warned. If you stop because of the burn before your quads fail, THEN take a short pause before continuing the set.


 
It’s quite advanced yeah I will do that in a few weeks. Right now just doing the complete rep is big effort. But it’s good to have extra techniques and goals other than just adding weight. Because that stops working after awhile.


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

permabulker said:


> It’s quite advanced yeah I will do that in a few weeks. Right now just doing the complete rep is big effort. But it’s good to have extra techniques and goals other than just adding weight. Because that stops working after awhile.



Yeah, you're right. Just focus on getting good quality reps.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 30, 2021)

Tired from Sunday. Still have leg and trap doms so shoulders was a bit difficult. Focusing on perfect slow reps so I didn’t always get my max reps. Have to go lighter on the Bench because it’s so much harder to stabilize without smith. I will be awhile getting used to that. (Might stick to non smith. Smith machines are eternally busy.)

30/03
Day 1 upper 

Incline bench 10/8/6
Smith Busy. 
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps) 25kg (8 reps) 25kg (9 reps) 

Machine Row 10/8/6+
80kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 

Pull down 10/8/6+
65kg (8 reps fail), (7 reps fail) (6 reps) 

Chest press 10/8/6+
55kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (7 reps) 

Shoulder press 12/10/8+
20kg (9 reps) (8 reps) (7 reps) 
Incline bench without the smith is wrecking my shoulders before I get here. 

Pec deck 
35kg (11 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps)

Close grip bench 10/8/6+ 
35kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (9 reps) 

Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+

Tricep extension cable 
20kg (8 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 

Overhead tricep extension. 

Dumbbell concentration curl

111.1kg


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

I know you hate hearing this, but you're doing too much.

Focus your efforts, stay away from unproductive junk volume. It's a waste of time and energy, and will hold you back.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I know you hate hearing this, but you're doing too much.
> 
> Focus your efforts, stay away from unproductive junk volume. It's a waste of time and energy, and will hold you back.



hey man I’m confused. I didnt do any of the extra things listed. Some of those are just for reference when I copy and paste. I only did two tricep exercises. 
I have only done it when it shows a rep number.
i write them down and then decide what to do for accessories depending on what’s available.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

permabulker said:


> hey man I’m confused. I didnt do any of the extra things listed. Some of those are just for reference when I copy and paste. I only did two tricep exercises.
> I have only done it when it shows a rep number.
> i write them down and then decide what to do for accessories depending on what’s available.



Ok, fair enough, I didn't realize that. But you're still borderline, and for someone who says that they hate the gym, and doesn't want to be a bodybuilder, I would think you'd prefer to get in and get out.

Look at some of the most popular and effective strength training programs that have stood the test of time.... Starting Strength, Wendler's 531, and 5x5. Those utilize only a handful of exercises, done well and with a purpose, and you're done. No extra fluff, nothing unnecessary. 

And those aren't bodybuilding programs, they're programs designed to get you big and strong, which are your stated goals. They're not to get you lean and ripped. In fact, they tell you to EAT BIG. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Ok, fair enough, I didn't realize that. But you're still borderline, and for someone who says that they hate the gym, and doesn't want to be a bodybuilder, I would think you'd prefer to get in and get out.
> 
> Look at some of the most popular and effective strength training programs that have stood the test of time.... Starting Strength, Wendler's 531, and 5x5. Those utilize only a handful of exercises, done well and with a purpose, and you're done. No extra fluff, nothing unnecessary.
> 
> ...



i think I’m just obsessed with getting bigger arms. And I know main lifts are the best way to do that but mentally I’m struggling to get my head around that. I did do significantly less arms today. 
I’m also sticking to this programme as much as I’m bored as **** with it. 

I also don’t eat big most days at all. I need to make a bigger effort with that too some days I barely make maintenence calories. And summers coming. I sweat out 10kg most years.

so are you saying I should do nothing but my main lifts and close grip bench? Can I still grow my arms that way?


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

Since you'll be switching to a Push/Pull/Legs, it should take care of itself. Here's a generic template.. 

Push Day do 3 pressing movements, 1 vertical, I Incline, 1 horizontal. Then do 1-2 triceps exercises after. If you do 2, do 1 where your triceps are stretched, 1 where they're at your sides.

Pull Day do 3 back exercises. Make sure at least 1 is a neutral or underhand grip, and at least 1 where it's an overhand grip. And at lest 1 is vertical and 1 horizontal. The "back" is a large group of muscles, so different angles and hand positions are important. Do 1-2 biceps exercises afterwards.

Leg Day keep doing it how you're doing it now. A compound squat movement, and a compound hinge movement, followed by an isolation exercise for both quads and hams. Do your calf work, then add some extra shoulder work afterwards if you want, like lateral raises.

That only 4-6 exercises per workout. Plenty of you're working hard.

*if you're feeling good, add an extra Bi and Tri exercise after leg day. Not required, but if it makes leg day more bearable to you, go ahead. I know you hate leg day, so don't want you to dread it, and skip it.


----------



## permabulker (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Since you'll be switching to a Push/Pull/Legs, it should take care of itself. Here's a generic template..
> 
> Push Day do 3 pressing movements, 1 vertical, I Incline, 1 horizontal. Then do 1-2 triceps exercises after. If you do 2, do 1 where your triceps are stretched, 1 where they're at your sides.
> 
> ...



sorry to waste your time but if I stick to this upper/lower for now? 

I was thinking biceps one upper day, triceps the next no more than 2 exercises.or shall I just do an extra accessory or two on leg day and cut out more on my upper.

my bad for messing you around I still struggle with programming.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2021)

If you want to stick to your Upper/Lower:

On your Upper Day, drop the Pec Deck. It's movement pattern is redundant with the Chest Press that you're already doing, and the Chest Press also hits the shoulders and triceps, so it's the better choice. So now you're down to 5 main compound exercises. That's a good workload, so only do 1 bicep and tricep exercise afterwards. I'd go with the overhead tricep ext you like, and the hammer curls.

After your 5 main exercises for leg day, do CGBP and another bicep curl exercise. The CGBP also hits chest and front delts to a degree(just a touch, but not enough to crush them), so you're getting extra work/frequency on those by putting this exercise on this day. 

Now you have 7 exercises each day, and you're hitting arms/shoulders/chest each workout, but not crushing them in any one session. When frequency goes up, per session volume needs to cone down. You have plenty of off days, so the added frequency should not be an issue at all.

Arms everyday, that should make the workouts more enjoyable for you.... Hopefully!!!


----------



## permabulker (Mar 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you want to stick to your Upper/Lower:
> 
> On your Upper Day, drop the Pec Deck. It's movement pattern is redundant with the Chest Press that you're already doing, and the Chest Press also hits the shoulders and triceps, so it's the better choice. So now you're down to 5 main compound exercises. That's a good workload, so only do 1 bicep and tricep exercise afterwards. I'd go with the overhead tricep ext you like, and the hammer curls.
> 
> ...



that sounds perfect to me. I will make the changes and leave it that way.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 1, 2021)

*01/04*

01/04
Day 1 upper 

Incline bench (smith) 10/8/6
Warm up, 50kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 

Machine Row 10/8/6+
85kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (8 reps) 

Pull down 10/8/6+
65kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (6 reps) 

Chest press 10/8/6+
60kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (7 reps) 

Shoulder press 12/10/8+
20kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps) 
Dis hard. Killing myself for the last rep. 

Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+
12kg (12 reps), (10 reps) (8 reps) 

Overhead tricep extension. 
20kg (12 reps) 15kg (15 reps) 10kg (20 reps) 

Cross trainer intensity 4
7 minutes 

111.5kg

gym was quiet today. I love when everyone disappears on holiday and I’m left in peace. I swear I’d be like the hulk if I was left alone like this in the gym all the time. (Slight exaggeration but it’s so much more enjoyable not tripping over idiots)


----------



## permabulker (Apr 4, 2021)

*04/04*
Day 2


Leg press 3x10
190kg (6 reps) PR, 170kg (8 reps) 170kg (10 reps) 


Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 30kg (10 reps), (10 reps) 35kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15
50kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (11 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 1) 
40kg (10 reps) (7 reps) (8 reps) 


Smith calf raise
50kg (18 reps) 60kg (13 reps) PR, 60kg (15 reps) PR. 


Barbell Concentration curls 
10kg (13 reps), (9 reps) (7 reps) 


CGBP 10/8/6+
40kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (11 reps) 


Cross trainer Intensity 5 
4 minutes 

cross trainer kept telling me my heartrate was too fast. Fat shaming me how rude, I went to the gym on Easter Sunday damn it leave me in peace :32 (15):


----------



## permabulker (Apr 5, 2021)

Woke up with big arm doms today. Apparently barbell concentration curls are what I need. Only 10kg as well and I’m feeling wrecked (in a good way)  it’s nice. I was doing very careful form I know that helps.

weird because I Maxed out leg press yesterday at 190kg and my legs aren’t too achey. More so my calves than my quads from the heavier raises. 

this proves I need to focus more on form and slowing down my speed than weight. I have always done weights like I’m in a Zumba class. I know it’s wrong Iv slowed down a lot. 

no use maxing out a machine if I’m not using the muscles properly. 
Next couple of weeks I will go slightly lighter on some exercises to focus on perfect form and speed (I have a bad habit of rushing the return rep) especially leg press I intend to try and get a deeper ROM.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 6, 2021)

06/04
Day 1 upper 


Incline bench (smith) 10/8/6+
Warm up bar, 55kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (7 reps) 


Machine Row 10/8/6+
85kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (7 reps) 


Pull down 10/8/6+
65kg (8 reps), (8 reps), (7 reps) 

Chest press 10/8/6+
65kg (10 reps) (7 reps) (6 reps) 


Shoulder press 12/10/8+
20kg  (12 reps) (8 reps) (9 reps) 


Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+
14kg (12 reps), (8 reps), (7 reps) 


Overhead tricep extension. 
15kg (15 reps) (11 reps) 10kg (13 reps) (8 reps) 


111.2kg


Arms 
Left 40 15.7” 
Right 40.5 15.9”


----------



## permabulker (Apr 8, 2021)

Really tired and can’t be bothered with the gym today. I’m going to be pissed if I get there and the smith machines aren’t free. 
One has been broken for over two weeks now. Iv seen lots of members talking to each other complaining about it, there’s only 3 as it is. If they are busy today I might just have to make a scene with the rude ignorant staff.

am I being a Karen complaining about this? I have 3 things to do on a smith machine today. If it’s not available I’m ****ed.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 8, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Really tired and can’t be bothered with the gym today. I’m going to be pissed if I get there and the smith machines aren’t free.
> One has been broken for over two weeks now. Iv seen lots of members talking to each other complaining about it, there’s only 3 as it is. If they are busy today I might just have to make a scene with the rude ignorant staff.
> 
> am I being a Karen complaining about this? I have 3 things to do on a smith machine today. If it’s not available I’m ****ed.



If it were me I would just lower the weight a bit and muscle through it with free weights.

Probably better for stabilizer muscles anyway!


----------



## permabulker (Apr 8, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> If it were me I would just lower the weight a bit and muscle through it with free weights.
> 
> Probably better for stabilizer muscles anyway!



It’s definitely better but being fairly heavy it’s hard on the knees. I feel more comfortable knowing I can stop at any time. I actually took out squats and then came back to them so slow and steady for now. Luckily I got the smith machine so I didn’t have to be a moany bitch


----------



## permabulker (Apr 8, 2021)

*08/04*

*04/04*
Day 2


Leg press 3x10 (strict, slower and full ROM) 
Warm up 100kg (10 reps), 120kg (10 reps) 130kg (10 reps) 140kg (10 reps) 


Smith machine squat 3x10
Warm up bar, 35kg (10 reps), (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 


Leg extensions 3x10-15 (slow reps)
30kg (18 reps) (13 reps) (11 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 1) (slow reps) 
35kg (9 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Smith calf raise
60kg (16 reps) 65kg PR (14 reps) (13 reps) 


Barbell Concentration curls (preacher?) 
Warm up bar, 10kg (14 reps) (9 reps) (10 reps) 


CGBP 10/8/6+
37.5kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 


Cross trainer 


*110.7kg *

worked on doing everything slower and more carefully. Definitely hit my legs harder that way. When I say slower I actually mean more like a normal speed Iv always rushed reps especially when I’m adding weight. 

Also what the hell Is with the concentration curls? Just 10kg is wrecking me. I guess it’s because it’s strict and there’s no way I can cheat or do it wrong. It’s good anyway I wish it was all that simple


----------



## permabulker (Apr 12, 2021)

*12/04*

*Upper 12/04*


* Incline bench press (no smith) *
Warm up bar, 25kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Low row machine 10/8/6+
85kg (10 reps), (8 reps) (8 reps)

Vertical traction machine 10/8/6+
70kg (9 reps), (8 reps fail) (6 reps fail) 


Chest press 10/8/6+
70kg (10 reps) (6 reps) (5 reps)


Shoulder press 12/10/8+
20kg (10 reps) (7 reps) (7 reps fail) 


Hammer curls dumbbell 12/10/8+
14kg (12 reps), (9 reps), (8 reps fail) 


Overhead tricep cable 
20kg (10 reps), 10kg (12 reps), (8 reps) (8 reps)

weight 110.3kg (I go through phases where I’m just sick of food I get so bored of eating) 

I took the weekend off because 1. I was busy and 2. I still have this mild pain in my side that I only feel when I lie down or lift a little heavy. I’m pretty sure it’s just a pulled muscle from deadlifts, but I’m trying to go carefully for now because if I get injured I am going to struggle to go back. I haven’t gone to the doctors because it’s quite mild. Just enough to make me worry a little. 

quite a few fails today but I went up in weight for a few machine lifts almost up to my max with the new rep plan. Anything I failed I will do the same weight until I get it. 

And when I do non smith bench it uses my shoulders far more. I can’t lift half the weight on that, it’s a slap to the ego but probably better for me in the long run. (Smith machines were full as always. Literally one had a gym bunny on it using a dumbbell as a tripod for instagram the whole time I was at the gym. Hot for you guys maybe but I just wanted to slap her)


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 12, 2021)

Fukkun gym bunnies, they are great when not fukkin with my workout...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 12, 2021)

I was considering getting a smith machine as an investment. I can score one for $50 that I know of. 

I dont have space for stuff I wont use though. I might be able to just tear out the washer and druer and shove it in there.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 12, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> I was considering getting a smith machine as an investment. I can score one for $50 that I know of.
> 
> I dont have space for stuff I wont use though. I might be able to just tear out the washer and druer and shove it in there.



I like it because I can lift heavier. And I feel like it’s hard to do things wrong because the movements fixed. But most guys here hate them. Because they don’t use stabilizer muscles? I think that’s why anyway. It’s true that my shoulders get worked so much better without the smith.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I like it because I can lift heavier. And I feel like it’s hard to do things wrong because the movements fixed. But most guys here hate them. Because they don’t use stabilizer muscles? I think that’s why anyway. It’s true that my shoulders get worked so much better without the smith.



Smith Machines are great. Just another tool.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Smith Machines are great. Just another tool.


I have a power rack, so Is it a tool I need?


----------



## permabulker (Apr 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Smith Machines are great. Just another tool.



these days I really don’t get a choice I have to do whatever the Instagram girls aren’t hogging.... either is good I guess


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2021)

permabulker said:


> these days I really don’t get a choice I have to do whatever the Instagram girls aren’t hogging.... either is good I guess



Just work hard.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just work hard.



it does frustrate me when I can’t get on the thing I want to. But today I just forgot about it and did something else and I did much better.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 13, 2021)

*13/04*

Today I did an unintentional workout of finishing my home gym at my family house on the edge of town. 

it was a bit of a nightmare. The rack for the dumbbells was in pieces and not only were there no simple tools to put it together (we spent 900 euros I don’t think a stupid tiny wrench is too much to ask for) but the metal was also bent making it impossible to easily put it together. We actually had to physically bend the metal with pliers to fix it.

so yeah I might have to call this one of my workouts for this week had to carry in all the dumbbells in boxes too. this is great news anyway once Iv unpacked all the dumbbells I basically have a decent finished gym I can use all summer when I’m getting tanned and lazing around the pool. (You are always pool ready if you own the pool) 

some pictures of my home gym and the traumas of today here. 

https://ibb.co/6HFrQ03
https://ibb.co/tbCWhJD
https://ibb.co/mh6PhGq
https://ibb.co/k5GgGLR
https://ibb.co/0YBVSQH
https://ibb.co/r7hfVMR
https://ibb.co/6Y6vNBx
https://ibb.co/Gv2n93P

im super happy with the dumbbells because they are 2/4/6/8/10/12/14/16/18/20 all individual. Then I have a bench and rack and a multi functional gym machine. The only other thing I might need is more plates but they are hard to get right now. 

it will never be complete as the normal gym but over the summer I think it will be a great excuse to just blast my arms constantly and try and get some growth when I can’t get access to the normal gym (it’s roasting here In the summer gym is torture anyway) I might even get in more workouts without idiots annoying me and being on my own in peace.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

Congrats on the gym!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 13, 2021)

Cool! Gym sounds good.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 13, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Cool! Gym sounds good.



Thanks Iv never had a space like this before it will be nice to have a pile of dumbbells whenever I feel like it


----------



## Thewall (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice man. Home gym is great. No excuses to get it in


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

Congrats my man, having a home gym is awesome! :32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice pickup, don't let it collect dust!  :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Apr 15, 2021)

*15/04*

Day 2


Leg press 3x10 (strict, slower and full ROM) 
85kg (14 reps) 110kg (8 reps), 110kg (9 reps) 110kg (8 reps) 110kg (6 reps) 


Smith machine squat 3x10
Can’t do today. 


Leg extensions 3x10-15 (slow reps)
35kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps) 


Leg curls 3x6-10 (position 1) (slow reps)
Skipped. 


Smith calf raise
20kg (15 reps warm up), 60kg (14 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Barbell Concentration curls 
Warm up bar, 10kg (9 reps), (5 reps), (5 reps) 


CGBP 10/8/6+
20kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (13 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps) 


*Cross trainer level 3 *
*10 minutes *
110.1kg


So I got problems. Two to make things worse. 
Iv had pain in my left side for a few weeks now. I thought having a day off last week would help. It hasn’t. I’m pretty sure Iv pulled a muscle. Hate doctors. Haven’t been yet because I thought it might just sort itself out but It hasn’t. Lifting today. I’m feeling it. So Iv had to lift light.
Problem two. My joints are ****ed. I think the squats I did have really messed me up, I’m struggling to even do fairly light leg press. I put it down to doms at first but the doms have gone now and I feel like I’m 80 when I try lift. 


So Iv never been in this situation before I never normally push so hard that I get issues like this. Do I keep going to the gym and lift lighter? Take a week off? I have no clue what’s best for me. Lifting lighter seemed fine. 


Both things are only issues when I’m lifting, apart from a slight dull pain when I’m lying on my side.


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

You should only feel DOMS in the muscles themselves, NOT in the joints.

If your joints hurt, it could be time for a rest, or that you're possibly doing something wrong.

Take a week off from doing anything that hurts.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You should only feel DOMS in the muscles themselves, NOT in the joints.
> 
> If your joints hurt, it could be time for a rest, or that you're possibly doing something wrong.
> 
> Take a week off from doing anything that hurts.



there’s no doubt I’m ditching squats for a few weeks I don’t have a choice. And the side pain? That’s effecting pretty much all my upper lifts, should I just lift light for a weeks until it improves? I don’t want it to get worse. 
surprise surprise I’m feeling frustrated again :32 (11):

im not in real pain. It’s a mild nagging dull feeling when I lift or lie down. But I’m terrified I’m going to make it worse and actually properly **** something.


----------



## CJ (Apr 15, 2021)

Just take a full week off. Cardio only... And maybe arms/calfs if there's no pain doing those.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just take a full week off. Cardio only... And maybe arms/calfs if there's no pain doing those.



I did 10 minutes of cardio today because I thought that might help. Arms I can do if I make sure I’m strict with form.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 18, 2021)

I’m already getting gym guilt (this is my first day off) but I know I need the break. I might have to do lighter weight and higher reps for a week or two after as well. Iv never had such weird problems (my stomach muscles feel strained too) I know it’s from overdoing it. Still got that pain in the side I hope it starts to relieve this week. 
Also trying to drink more water, got into a habit of drinking way too much coke (can or two a day but it’s still too much)  and fizzy drinks lately and I’m sure it’s not helping. 

i might do some arms today if I go to the house where my home gym is at.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 18, 2021)

See, that is how the habits are formed.  You feel guilty and lost when you miss the gym.  That is a good thing in the grand scheme of things.  On the other hand, take some time off like CJ said and get healed and rested up and then get back to it


----------



## permabulker (Apr 18, 2021)

creekrat said:


> See, that is how the habits are formed.  You feel guilty and lost when you miss the gym.  That is a good thing in the grand scheme of things.  On the other hand, take some time off like CJ said and get healed and rested up and then get back to it



Iv always had the Gym guilt. Ever since I gained a lot of weight it’s felt far more important both mentally and physically. But I’m terrified of injuring myself. Might be a bit of a pussy feeling but if you get injured you take a lot longer break.
the gym is also one of the only thing I go out of my house to do as well, Living in a city with covid sucks.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

You can still go and do some cardio, strengthen your heart and build up some endurance.

That's training too. :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (Apr 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can still go and do some cardio, strengthen your heart and build up some endurance.
> 
> That's training too. :32 (20):



i will go at least once for arms and cardio. Walking around plenty too I just don’t log that. But yeah I need to go out more. All the covid shit really hasnt helped my already not so social behaviour


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I’m already getting gym guilt (this is my first day off) but I know I need the break. I might have to do lighter weight and higher reps for a week or two after as well. Iv never had such weird problems (my stomach muscles feel strained too) I know it’s from overdoing it. Still got that pain in the side I hope it starts to relieve this week.
> Also trying to drink more water, got into a habit of drinking way too much coke (can or two a day but it’s still too much)  and fizzy drinks lately and I’m sure it’s not helping.
> 
> i might do some arms today if I go to the house where my home gym is at.



I know that feeling. It is well worth it to take some time off here and there. Body needs it. Pays off in the end. Those little ailments are signs your breaking down. A little time here may save you an injury later.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2021)

You don't have planned/ scheduled active recovery weeks worked into your training?  There are a must to deal with accumulated fatigue.  

Also, ditch the coke (soda) and perhaps put in water w/ some flavoring.  Much healthier imo.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 19, 2021)

Agree with the suggestions about the coke. 

I understand the mental block associated with not getting to the gym. Progress starts to show and we feel like resting or missing a workout is a setback. Listen to the advice about taking some time off. You have mentioned the guilt about not getting a workout in. The mental toll of missing six weeks (or longer) with an injury would be far worse than taking it easy for a week or so. Do some cardio, hit arm and calfs, maybe throw in some stretching. 

Listen to your body. Rest, recover, get back after it. You got this.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 20, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You don't have planned/ scheduled active recovery weeks worked into your training?  There are a must to deal with accumulated fatigue.
> 
> Also, ditch the coke (soda) and perhaps put in water w/ some flavoring.  Much healthier imo.



i did have scheduled a break but my programming has changed a few times due to joint and muscle strain coming up to this break I’m taking right now. 
Also to be completely honest This has been the strictest Iv had a gym routine in 7 years of going to the gym, so it’s already been a huge journey since I started this blog. I’m still not keeping track of everything I should but iv come a long way. 

i drink a mixture of water and fizzy drinks. Just sometimes I go into more of the latter when I’m not feeling In the best of moods. I have no problem drinking water Though.


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i did have scheduled a break but my programming has changed a few times due to joint and muscle strain coming up to this break I’m taking right now.
> Also to be completely honest This has been the strictest Iv had a gym routine in 7 years of going to the gym, so it’s already been a huge journey since I started this blog. I’m still not keeping track of everything I should but iv come a long way.
> 
> i drink a mixture of water and fizzy drinks. Just sometimes I go into more of the latter when I’m not feeling In the best of moods. I have no problem drinking water Though.



“fizzy water”=mind blown.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> “fizzy water”=mind blown.



you can actually get fruit flavoured sparkling water I doubt it’s very healthy but that shit is good.

i do actually sometimes have a meal with a coke/coffee and water, one drink is never enough

i can’t tell if you understand by mixture I mean alternatively or if you are just joking lol.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 21, 2021)

*21/04*

Light arm workout and cardio. My side is feeling better so I should be good to start up again more normally next week but I still might lift lighter with more reps. 

*21/04*


Tricep cable pull down 
15kg (15 reps), 20kg (8 reps) 20kg (8 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 


Face pulls
10kg (15 reps), 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 15kg (12 reps) 


Overhead triceps cable
15kg (13 reps) 15kg (10 reps) 15kg (8 reps) 


Hammer curls dumbell
10kg (13 reps) 10kg (10 reps) 10kg (8 reps) 


Arm curl machine 
15kg (10 reps) (9 reps) (11 reps) 


Cross trainer intensity 4
20 minutes


109.8kg


----------



## permabulker (Apr 23, 2021)

*23/04*

Just a tiny workout playing around in my home gym. (I don’t live here so I haven’t had much chance to test it out yet.) but it’s still my recovery week so I did only 20-30 minutes and light.
But the crazy thing is. I felt that 20kg chest press. Like never before. I felt the muscle with a huge connection. 

I think I need to lift lighter and more reps. CJ come and tell me I’m wrong I know I am but I can’t describe it, the heavier I lift the less I feel like it’s working. Because I’m lifting weight I’m not capable of and I’m not doing it well... when I say not capable. I mean of form that will actually make the difference. 

is it possible to gain muscle lifting lighter with more reps? 

i don’t want to be a bodybuilder or power lifter. I just want to look like I lift... advice appreciated 

*Flat Chest press*
Warm up bar, 20kg (12 reps) (15 reps) (12 reps)(12 reps) 


Chest press machine 
25kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 


Trap raises cable
15kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps)


----------



## CJ (Apr 23, 2021)

You can absolutely gain muscle lifting lifter weight for higher reps, but the key is you have to get reasonably close to failure.

If you do a set of 15 reps but could've banged out 20, you're not doing shit besides a warmup.

Do a 20 rep max set of Squats and tell me it didn't fukk your world up.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 23, 2021)

I use this groovy rep max calculator I found to convert to different reps.
https://strengthlevel.com/one-rep-max-calculator

Although I always round up slightly.

Like say I know I can do 8 reps with 180 lbs. I put numbers in scroll down and look at 20 reps.

So 135 x 20. Feels accurate enough. Close to failure.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can absolutely gain muscle lifting lifter weight for higher reps, but the key is you have to get reasonably close to failure.
> 
> If you do a set of 15 reps but could've banged out 20, you're not doing shit besides a warmup.
> 
> Do a 20 rep max set of Squats and tell me it didn't fukk your world up.



im happy to hear this. I feel this is the type of training that will work for me...


----------



## permabulker (Apr 23, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I use this groovy rep max calculator I found to convert to different reps.
> https://strengthlevel.com/one-rep-max-calculator
> 
> Although I always round up slightly.
> ...



sounds interesting I will check it out thanks man.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2021)

permabulker said:


> im happy to hear this. I feel this is the type of training that will work for me...



Careful though, it's easy to trick yourself into thinking a set was hard, when you really had lots left in you. Don't get complacent, occasionally go to true failure(if safe) so you know what it feels like.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Careful though, it's easy to trick yourself into thinking a set was hard, when you really had lots left in you. Don't get complacent, occasionally go to true failure(if safe) so you know what it feels like.



If I’m going to try less weight and more reps. I promise I’m still going to put my all into it. I just think it might be a safer way for me to get better. And I won’t be going too light. I will experiment next week.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 25, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i did have scheduled a break but my programming has changed a few times due to joint and muscle strain coming up to this break I’m taking right now.
> Also to be completely honest This has been the strictest Iv had a gym routine in 7 years of going to the gym, so it’s already been a huge journey since I started this blog. I’m still not keeping track of everything I should but iv come a long way.
> 
> i drink a mixture of water and fizzy drinks. Just sometimes I go into more of the latter when I’m not feeling In the best of moods. I have no problem drinking water Though.



Success is small changes over a long period of time... so just keep at it.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 25, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Success is small changes over a long period of time... so just keep at it.



probably my best trait at the gym is no matter how spectacularly I fail I will always go back. Thanks for the support.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 26, 2021)

*26/04*

*Upper 26/04*


* Incline bench press —*
Flat bench press. No smith.
Warm up bar, 20kg (16 reps), (14 reps) , (15 reps) 


Low row machine 
45kg (20 reps), (17 reps), (15 reps) 

Vertical traction machine
40kg (17 reps), (15 reps) (13 reps) 


Chest press
40kg (15 reps), (13 reps), (11 reps)


Shoulder press
10kg (15 reps), (11 reps) (10 reps) 


Hammer curls dumbbell
8kg (17 reps), (15 reps), (11 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable 
10kg (20 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) 


*Weight 110.7kg

back at it today. Goal is to do higher reps but with good strict form and not rush them. And either increase my reps or lift a little heavier. I think I started out at a good average weight.

was harder than I thought it would be but I enjoyed it, felt like I was working the muscles better than when I go heavy as I can. Also trying not to exert myself too much because I don’t want that weird ab/side pain again.

this workout took a tiny bit longer but I took less time on rests I figured that would be part of the compensation of lifting less weight. *


----------



## permabulker (Apr 28, 2021)

I’m doing my best but I despise legs day. 
did a little more cardio today. I don’t walk enough so it’s no wonder my joints are getting ****ed when I’m squatting. Trying to be more careful but still push what I can.

*Lower 28/04*
Day 2


Leg press (strict, slower and full ROM)
80kg (17 reps) 90kg (14 reps) 90 (12 reps) 


Smith machine squat
Warm up bar, 20kg (15 reps) (17 reps) (13 reps) 


Leg extensions
30kg (12 reps), (12 reps), (12 reps) 


Leg curls
Skip. 


Smith calf raise
30kg (15 reps), 50kg (17 reps) 50kg (14 reps) 


Barbell Concentration curls (machine) 
20kg (10 reps) 15kg (13 reps) 


CGBP
30kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps) 


Cross trainer level 4
15 minutes. 


110.4kg


----------



## permabulker (Apr 30, 2021)

Got good doms after those long rep Sqauts but then I had to walk all around ikea and carrying furniture yesterday. I feel like that was an extra workout I’m so tired today lol


----------



## sfw509 (May 1, 2021)

Walking around an Ikea with doms counts as cardio. Nice work.


----------



## permabulker (May 1, 2021)

Today I spent hours gardening, building furniture, putting up fences. Not the kind of physical activity a pampered fatty like me is used to I’m absolutely ****ed. I might not manage the gym tomorrow. But damn ive done some physical stuff this week. I really need to build up my stamina but at least I’m doing things. Hate that I’m missing some gym sessions but other things are more important right now. 

if I have the energy tomorrow I will go but doubtful. And if I do skip I plan for it to be the last time I skip in awhile. I should conserve my energy better but since before covid it’s hard to know what my limit is.


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Today I spent hours gardening, building furniture, putting up fences. Not the kind of physical activity a pampered fatty like me is used to I’m absolutely ****ed. I might not manage the gym tomorrow. But damn ive done some physical stuff this week. I really need to build up my stamina but at least I’m doing things. Hate that I’m missing some gym sessions but other things are more important right now.
> 
> if I have the energy tomorrow I will go but doubtful. And if I do skip I plan for it to be the last time I skip in awhile. I should conserve my energy better but since before covid it’s hard to know what my limit is.



Another reason why I wanted you to do the cardio.... Work capacity. Do it!!!!!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (May 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Another reason why I wanted you to do the cardio.... Work capacity. Do it!!!!!!!  :32 (20):



i really am trying to do more. Honestly I hide at home more because I know that covid would hit me hard if I got it and I still havent had any vaccine and probably won’t for a long time. And that in turn means I’m not getting out and walking as much as I should (in Spain a mask is compulsory in all public places and it makes being out and about far less enjoyable) It’s a vicious cycle. Trying to fix it.


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2021)

permabulker said:


> i really am trying to do more. Honestly I hide at home more because I know that covid would hit me hard if I got it and I still havent had any vaccine and probably won’t for a long time. And that in turn means I’m not getting out and walking as much as I should (in Spain a mask is compulsory in all public places and it makes being out and about far less enjoyable) It’s a vicious cycle. Trying to fix it.



I'm just teasing you. Love ya, mean it!!!


----------



## permabulker (May 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm just teasing you. Love ya, mean it!!!



I know I can be better. And you have helped me a lot. You know I appreciate what you say even if it’s something I don’t want to hear. That’s how respect works.


----------



## sfw509 (May 2, 2021)

What kind of restrictions are still in place in Spain? 

As much as all of this sucks, I understand being cautious if you know how bad getting covid could be for you. Stay healthy. Train smart.

You got this!


----------



## permabulker (May 2, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What kind of restrictions are still in place in Spain?
> 
> As much as all of this sucks, I understand being cautious if you know how bad getting covid could be for you. Stay healthy. Train smart.
> 
> You got this!



Restrictions are permanently hard because we are one of the countries rolling out the least vaccines. It really is minimal they still haven’t finished the over 80’s it’s a joke. you are supposed to wear a mask all the time in public. And you can only smoke if you can keep a 2 meter distance from people (although every smoker does whatever they want which Infuriates me, why one rule for everyone else and not for them?)
have to wear the mask even when doing cardio and once summer starts up here it’s excruciating, especially with a guy like me who oversweats when working out anyway. 

I mean Iv been going to the gym since November and managed to avoid covid. But that doesn’t mean I’m happy walking around in a mask all the time. I know it’s necessary for control but it’s super uncomfortable. And yeah my health isn’t the best. I’m asthmatic, I have allergies and I breathe badly. And I’m overweight. For me that sounds like the perfect cocktail for getting ****ed by covid so yeah I am more careful than most. 

im struggling to find motivation to train while simultaneously doing work on this summer house. They are both super physical and I can’t seem to do both.


----------



## permabulker (May 2, 2021)

*02/05*

Worked out at home, better than nothing. 


Chest press flat (no smith) 
20kg (20 reps) (20 reps) (20 reps)


Lat pull down 
30kg (15 reps) 40kg (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Chest press 
25kg (12 reps) 30kg (15 reps) (15 reps) 


 Face pulls
10kg (15 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Bicep cable concentration curls 
10kg (15 reps) 15kg (12 reps) (12 reps)


Hammer curls dumbell
12kg (10 reps) 10kg (13 reps) (13 reps)


----------



## permabulker (May 4, 2021)

*04/05*

Really struggling at the moment. I’m so busy with other stuff and i have no energy when it Comes to the gym. Feel so weak and pathetic. I’m just doing what I can for now I hope this feeling passes. 

*Lower 04/05*
Day 2


Leg press (strict, slower and full ROM) busy, one trainer has 3 people ****ing supersetting with one. I hate people. 


Smith machine squat
Warm up bar, 20kg (14 reps) (15 reps) (12 reps) 


Leg extensions
40kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (11 reps) 


Leg curls
30kg (14 reps) (12 reps) (10 reps) 


Smith calf raise
40kg (20 reps) (15 reps) 60kg (12 reps) 


Barbell Concentration curls (machine)
15kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (10 reps) 


CGBP
30kg (18 reps) (13 reps) (10 reps) 


Cross trainer level 4
10 minutes, avg BPM 145. 


*110.6kg

The only good thing that did come from this was that my BPM on the cross trainer was much lower? My only guess would be that I trained before eating in the morning. Anyway it’s nice to do cardio without being warned you’re heart rates too high. *


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

If your heart rate was lower, but the level and speed you were working didn't change, that means your fitness level is improving. And that's a HUGE positive. That'll carry over to everything.

Great job just getting in and getting the job done. 99% of your results will come from consistency.


----------



## permabulker (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If your heart rate was lower, but the level and speed you were working didn't change, that means your fitness level is improving. And that's a HUGE positive. That'll carry over to everything.
> 
> Great job just getting in and getting the job done. 99% of your results will come from consistency.




that’s good to hear because my health has been bad lately and it’s been stressing me out a bit. I’m hoping to improve my breathing but I’m not sure how much of it is fitness/just bad luck.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

permabulker said:


> that’s good to hear because my health has been bad lately and it’s been stressing me out a bit. I’m hoping to improve my breathing but I’m not sure how much of it is fitness/just bad luck.



Takes time and consistency. One day you're just going to realize that it's better.


----------



## permabulker (May 6, 2021)

*06/05*

Today was better. Last week I did too many reps and not enough weight. Today I went a little heavier everywhere and felt the difference. Now I will continue with similar weights and try and get reps higher where I lagged. Skipped last arm exercise so I could do my cardio instead. More important right now. 

*Upper 06/05*


* Incline bench press —*
Warm up bar, 30kg (18 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Low row machine 
50kg (19 reps) 55kg (14 reps) 55kg (11 reps)


Vertical traction machine
50kg (12 reps) (11 reps) (10 reps) 


Chest press
45kg (15 reps), (10 reps) (8 reps) 




Shoulder press
15kg (10 reps) (11 reps fail) (10 reps) 


Hammer curls dumbbell (machine curls) 
15kg (17 reps), (15 reps), (12 reps) 


Overhead tricep cable 
—— 


Cross trainer level 4
12 minutes BPM 140-150


*Weight 110.3kg*


----------



## permabulker (May 8, 2021)

I’m really busy this weekend doing work on the house. Putting up fences, cleaning out pool manually lots of horrible bitch ass cleaning work and manual labor. I haven’t really had the time to be as active here recently but I hope to catch up with all your blogs soon. Everyone here is going to be ripped as **** for summer keep at it guys. And thanks for the support for me, for some reason knowing someone might actually read this blog has really helped me stay motivated with the training. One day this fat ass is going to have 20” arms. One day :32 (18):


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

Just keep plugging away, you'll get there!!!


----------



## Thewall (May 9, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I’m really busy this weekend doing work on the house. Putting up fences, cleaning out pool manually lots of horrible bitch ass cleaning work and manual labor. I haven’t really had the time to be as active here recently but I hope to catch up with all your blogs soon. Everyone here is going to be ripped as **** for summer keep at it guys. And thanks for the support for me, for some reason knowing someone might actually read this blog has really helped me stay motivated with the training. One day this fat ass is going to have 20” arms. One day :32 (18):



I hear ya bro with having a log keeps you motivated, especially when you train at home. Keep at it man!!


----------



## permabulker (May 10, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I hear ya bro with having a log keeps you motivated, especially when you train at home. Keep at it man!!



Unfortunately the home gym is at a summer/holiday home and not my permanent home so at the moment that’s not getting used much. Especially because I’m mostly going there for work. But hopefully in the summer I can make up for that.


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Unfortunately the home gym is at a summer/holiday home and not my permanent home so at the moment that’s not getting used much. Especially because I’m mostly going there for work. But hopefully in the summer I can make up for that.



Easy fix: go on permanent holiday. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Easy fix: go on permanent holiday.
> 
> You’re welcome.



Me too!!!

I'll be his training partner.

We'll name the gym Madrid Muscles


----------



## permabulker (May 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> I'll be his training partner.
> 
> We'll name the gym Madrid Muscles



pools nearly ready :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (May 10, 2021)

*10/05*

Gym was ****ing packed. At the quietest time of day. I had to sit crotch to face with some douche on another rack, all puns aside not how I like to train. 

I’m trying to get used to the fact that it’s always packed and there’s nothing I can do about it, seems that it’s the only gym in the area that hasn’t shutdown and given up because of covid, but it’s not easy tripping over people to train well. I’m trying my best. 

*Upper 10/05*


* Dumbell bench press —*
16kg (15 reps) 18kg (12 reps) 18kg (14 reps) 18kg (10 reps)


Low row machine 
55kg (15 reps), 60kg (12 reps) 60kg (13 reps) 


Vertical traction machine
50kg (12 reps), (9 reps), (12 reps) 




Chest press
45kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (9 reps) 




Shoulder press
15kg (11 reps), (10 reps), (9 reps fail) 


Arm curls  machine 
15kg (13 reps), (11 reps), (14 reps) 


tricep machine 
15kg (20 reps), 20kg (14 reps),


----------



## permabulker (May 13, 2021)

*13/05*

Struggling. But I won’t give up. 
legs day sucks I hate it. Took so much effort to drag myself out of bed this morning. Upper day i feel good. definitely feeling my muscles work better in chest and arms lately. Getting some good pumps. Leg day however can go **** itself. 

*Lower 04/05*
Day 2


Leg press (strict, slower and full ROM) 140kg (10 reps), 110kg (13 reps) 110kg (10 reps) 


Smith machine squat
Warm up bar 20kg (12 reps), (15 reps) (12 reps) 


Leg extensions
30kg (13 reps), (13 reps) (13 reps)


Leg curls
30kg busy. And broken. 


Smith calf raise
40kg (20 reps) (17 reps) (15 reps) 


Barbell Concentration curls (machine) 15kg (16 reps) (15 reps) (9 reps) 


CGBP
30kg (18 reps), (13 reps), (14 reps) 


*111kg*


----------



## sfw509 (May 14, 2021)

Awesome job pushing through it today. Grind it out and make the gains!


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2021)

Friends don't let friends skip leg day.

I'm watching!  :32 (17):


----------



## permabulker (May 15, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Friends don't let friends skip leg day.
> 
> I'm watching!  :32 (17):



I need to be pestered about it honestly I ****ing hate it if it wasn’t for you and this site I never would have even tried. This is the most legs I have done in 10 years. In 6 months.and my legs are definitely bulkier and my weight is more balanced out because of it.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2021)

permabulker said:


> I need to be pestered about it honestly I ****ing hate it if it wasn’t for you and this site I never would have even tried. This is the most legs I have done in 10 years. In 6 months.and my legs are definitely bulkier and my weight is more balanced out because of it.



Imagine how they'll be in 6 more months!!!  :32 (2)::32 (2)::32 (2):


----------



## permabulker (May 16, 2021)

*16/05*

Home gym workout. Not the best ever but I still need to figure out what works well and what doesn’t with the equipment I have here. I need more weights for the bench press but it is what it is for now. 

*16/05 upper *
Chest press flat. 20kg (20 reps) (20 reps) (20 reps)


Dumbell Rows
14kg (15 reps) 16kg (14 reps) (15 reps) 

Face pulls 
15kg (15 reps) (13 reps) (13 reps) 


Dumbell chest press 
16kg (15 reps) 18kg (11 reps) (12 reps) 


Lat pull down 
30kg (15 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 40kg (9 reps) 


Tricep extension dumbell 
8kg (12 reps), (10 reps) (11 reps) 


Preacher curls 
8kg (12 reps), (12 reps) (12 reps)


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2021)

If you want to make the benchpress harder with the limited weight you have, use tempos and pauses.

Do 4 full seconds down, hold at the bottom for 2 seconds, 2 seconds up, 2 second Pec squeeze at the top. That's 10 seconds per rep.

You won't get 20 reps, but don't worry. Your muscles will be under tension for so long, and be properly stimulated.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 16, 2021)

Barbell Guillotine Bench Press
https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBGuillotineBenchPress


----------



## Fishwhisperer (May 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Takes time and consistency. One day you're just going to realize that it's better.



This exactly what is happening with me on leg days . It's just better now. Even the dumbbell lunges which I sucked at a few months ago are better . Thank you for that .


----------



## permabulker (May 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you want to make the benchpress harder with the limited weight you have, use tempos and pauses.
> 
> Do 4 full seconds down, hold at the bottom for 2 seconds, 2 seconds up, 2 second Pec squeeze at the top. That's 10 seconds per rep.
> 
> You won't get 20 reps, but don't worry. Your muscles will be under tension for so long, and be properly stimulated.



I’m getting some good stress with 20 reps but yeah maybe a change of technique will be beneficial too I will try this.


----------



## permabulker (May 16, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Barbell Guillotine Bench Press
> https://exrx.net/WeightExercises/PectoralSternal/BBGuillotineBenchPress



what’s this about skull? I don’t understand much from the link are you referring to a specific bench technique?


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 16, 2021)

permabulker said:


> what’s this about skull? I don’t understand much from the link are you referring to a specific bench technique?



Um yeah...if you only have limited weight plates. Need barbell, standard grip, lower to neck. Doesn't look or sound like much but the first time I tried to do even close to what I could bench I felt it for the rest of the week. So now I always make sure I lower the weight first.


----------



## permabulker (May 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Um yeah...if you only have limited weight plates. Need barbell, standard grip, lower to neck. Doesn't look or sound like much but the first time I tried to do even close to what I could bench I felt it for the rest of the week. So now I always make sure I lower the weight first.



okay I was struggling to see how it was different to standard. To the neck instead of to chest... but would that even active the chest? Interesting technique I will try it just to get a feel. Thanks.


----------



## CJ (May 17, 2021)

You can also do pushups to pre fatigue the pecs before you benchpress.


----------



## permabulker (May 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can also do pushups to pre fatigue the pecs before you benchpress.



might be an idea but I am like a mating walrus trying to do press ups :32 (18): I can also just use dumbbells. 20kg is pretty heavy.


----------



## permabulker (May 18, 2021)

*18/05*

Gym was packed as usual. Takes me energy to not get angry at assholes. I had a kid come up to me today and ask me if I was using a bench. That I was sat on.

Hot tip. 

if I’m sat on it there’s a very strong chance I’m using it. 

*Lower 18/05*
*Squats *
Warm up bar, 20kg (13 reps), 30kg (12 reps), (12 reps) 

Calf raises smith
*50kg (18 reps), (15 reps), (15 reps) *

CGB 
30kg (16 reps), (13 reps), (11 reps) 


Leg press
110kg (17 reps), 120kg (14 reps), 130kg (9 reps) 


*Leg extension *
*35kg (15 reps), (10 reps), (10 reps) *


Leg curls 
35kg (13 reps), (9 reps) (10 reps) 


Bicep curls machine 
15kg (20 reps), (13 reps) (12 reps) 


110kg


----------



## permabulker (May 20, 2021)

*20/05*

*Upper 20/05 *
Assisted Dips 
68kg (12 reps) 61kg (12 reps), 54kg (10 reps) 


Smith press (flat)
Warm up bar, 40kg (14 reps), (10 reps), (10 reps) 


Hammer curls 
12kg (12 reps), (10 reps), (10 reps) fail


Concentration curls
8kg (10 reps), (10 reps), (10 reps)


Chest press machine (closer grip)
40kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Shoulder press machine
15kg (13 reps) (12 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 


*Pull down machine*
45kg (10 reps), (8 reps), (8 reps) 


111kg

focusing more on arms. It’s the only thing I care about improving right now, that and chest. No harm in trying my best and seeing what happens. 
dips felt good, I’m surprised I could do the 54kg but probably my form wasn’t perfect. Need to work on that.


----------



## permabulker (May 22, 2021)

My back is aching bad... for no particular reason. I don’t think it was the last workout I only did one machine back lift... succkkkkssss. Why am I so delicate....


----------



## eazy (May 22, 2021)

permabulker said:


> My back is aching bad... for no particular reason. I don’t think it was the last workout I only did one machine back lift... succkkkkssss. Why am I so delicate....


That sucks.  Feel better soon.


----------



## permabulker (May 22, 2021)

eazy said:


> That sucks.  Feel better soon.



thanks man. So frustrating.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2021)

permabulker said:


> thanks man. So frustrating.



Squats make everything better. :32 (20):


----------



## permabulker (May 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Squats make everything better. :32 (20):



I wish they did. Home gym tomorrow....


----------



## permabulker (May 24, 2021)

*24/05*

Skipped Sunday because my back was aching. Same today but not as bad so I decided to do arms and chest. Will do legs wednesday.

right now my only real goal is bigger arms and a stronger chest so it seemed perfect to me, I got a huge arm pump making sure I slowed down my reps and again lighter because I’m always trying to ego lift which gives me bad form and is totally pointless. I don’t care if I’m weak and can’t lift heavy if I grow from it. 

is this too much arms realistically? When my goal is bigger arms? I’m so on the fence about these things even when everyone tells me I shouldn’t do so many accessories it feels right. I did get a really good muscle connection and pump on chest too. 

*24/05*
Flat chest press smith
Warm up bar, 40kg (13 reps) 45kg (11 reps) (10 reps) 


CGB
40kg (8 reps), (8 reps), (9 reps fail) 


Barbell concentration curls 
Warm up bar, 10kg (10 reps), (10 reps), (8 reps)


Lying Tricep extension 
8kg (10 reps), (10 reps) (10 reps)


Hammer curls 
8kg (15 reps) (11 reps) (11 reps) 


Cable triceps pull down 
20kg (8 reps), (6 reps), 15kg (7 reps) 


Pec deck
35kg (12 reps), (10 reps) (10 reps) 


110.5kg


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

You're fine. As long as you are still feeling the exercises, you're good.

Don't worry about what other people's expectations of you are, your goals are your goals. As long as it's not hurting you, you do you.


----------



## permabulker (May 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're fine. As long as you are still feeling the exercises, you're good.
> 
> Don't worry about what other people's expectations of you are, your goals are your goals. As long as it's not hurting you, you do you.



I appreciate your advice as well though. There’s a fine line between doing what I want. And achieving things because I listen to others.


----------



## permabulker (May 26, 2021)

*26/05*

Took me absolutely monumental effort to go today. So sick of doing legs, did squats but my joints are still rough so I can’t do it well. And I couldn’t do leg press at all because Two dickhead couples were literally double teaming both machines for the whole time I was there. It’s bad enough that they take it in turns so the machine is always used but the woman put it low weight and literally just did it like cardio for 40 minutes. Urgh. 

shoulders was a welcome change. Kind of enjoyed that. 

*26/05 lower*
Squats
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps), 30kg (10 reps), (12 reps) 


Calf raises
50kg (12 reps) (15 reps), (14 reps) 


Shoulder frontal raises (dumbell) 
8kg (10 reps), (10 reps), (11 reps) 


Shoulder press (dumbell) 
8kg (12 reps) (13 reps), (11 reps)


Leg curls
35kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Leg extension 
40kg (11 reps) (12 reps) (8 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
20kg (15 reps),  25kg (12 reps) (10 reps) 


110.6kg


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Took me absolutely monumental effort to go today. So sick of doing legs, did squats but my joints are still rough so I can’t do it well. And I couldn’t do leg press at all because Two dickhead couples were literally double teaming both machines for the whole time I was there. It’s bad enough that they take it in turns so the machine is always used but the woman put it low weight and literally just did it like cardio for 40 minutes. Urgh.
> 
> shoulders was a welcome change. Kind of enjoyed that.
> 
> ...



Great determination. Proud of what you’re becoming.


----------



## permabulker (May 27, 2021)

Jin said:


> Great determination. Proud of what you’re becoming.



Im fed up. Super fed up. But I always try.
”at least I tried” really should be my mantra.


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Im fed up. Super fed up. But I always try.
> ”at least I tried” really should be my mantra.



That's be an awesome shirt!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 27, 2021)

A little Tom Petty?


----------



## permabulker (May 28, 2021)

*28/05*

*28/05 upper*
Chests press dumbell 
14kg (15 reps), 16kg (11 reps),(12 reps) (10 reps) 


Face pulls 
15kg (15 reps),(12 reps) (14 reps) 


Shrugs 
20kg (12 reps) (14 reps) (17 reps) 


Flys dumbell
12kg (12 reps) 14kg (10 reps) 14kg (12 reps) 


Cable curls 
15 (14 reps), (9 reps), (10 reps) 


Tricep kickbacks 
6kg (10 reps) (12 reps) (10 reps)


----------



## permabulker (May 30, 2021)

*30/05*

I didn’t have a lot of time but I managed to get a workout in. While it may look quite pathetic it’s my 4th this week so I’m happy.
i tried to do legs but my home gyms not equipped enough to do the right things and I don’t think my joints can deal with lunges and stuff like that so I will probably do legs at the gym on Tuesday. 

*30/05 *
CGP 
20kg (15 reps), (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Squats (bodyweight)
(15 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Tricep cable pull down 
15kg (12 reps) (11 reps) (10 reps) 


Bicep concentration (dumbbell) 
8kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps) 


Tricep extension 
8kg (10 reps) (12 reps) (8 reps)


----------



## permabulker (Jun 1, 2021)

*01/06*

Legs were actually sore from the squats I did Sunday because I went super deep without weight. So I did upper.

i shit you not. Gym was packed. And I look over and see the incredible mrs octopus arms. 
5 dumbbells (I later realized it was 7 she had more on the other side of the gym) and two barbells. So impressive. I wish I had enough arms to use enough equipment for 3 people at the same time.

never wanted to punch a girl so much. 

*01/06*
Smith chest press (flat)
Warm up bar, 40kg (12 reps) 45kg 10 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 


CGBP
30kg (12 reps) 35kg (9 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Chest press machine 35kg (11 reps) (10 reps) (9 reps) 


Rear delt row machine 
20kg (15 reps), 25kg (13 reps), (10 reps)


Back traction machine
45kg (10 reps), (10 reps) (10 reps)


Pec deck
30kg (12 reps) 35kg (12 reps) (10 reps)


Tricep extension machine
20kg (12 reps), (12 reps) 25kg (8 reps)

109.6kg (summer sweat begins)


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2021)

Punch her next time!!!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jun 1, 2021)

Jin said:


> Punch her next time!!!!!



I might not punch her but she’s 100% getting some abuse hurled at her if I see it again. It’s a super busy commercial gym, it’s not okay to use 7 dumbbells and 2 barbells at the same time. 

also why the **** aren’t the trainers calling her up on it? Maybe I will bring one of them over instead. It’s their gym. Have some respect for the customer.


----------



## permabulker (Jun 3, 2021)

Well today was intense af. Good news is I think I have finally learned the right position to be in to do squats without hurting my joints. I will try a few more times and see if it’s a consistent change. But hopefully I have learned how to do them correctly. 
secondly I swear I was close to having a heart attack today. The gym being super hot combined with wearing a mask and being a fatass Just wrecked me today my heart rate must have been through the roof. I really struggle hard to train in the summer months. But I don’t quit. 

one more thing. There’s Certain exercises I am loving that I intend to do as often as possible because I think I can make progress with them. The rear delt machine is one of them. It’s a new machine so the position just hits the shoulders perfectly. Same with face pulls and I think tricep dips when I’m feeling bold enough to flop up and down with people staring lol. 

and that’s my bullshit ramblings of the day. 

*03/06 lower *
Leg press
120kg (12 reps) (13 reps) (10 reps)


Assisted dips
47kg (11 reps) (9 reps) (10 reps) 


Smith squats 
Warm up bar (12 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 35kg (12 reps) 


Calf raises 
35kg (20 reps) 50kg (15 reps) 50kg (13 reps) 


Leg curls 
30kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Rear delt row machine
30kg (15 reps) (12 reps) (13 reps) 


Tricep extension machine
25kg (15 reps) 30kg (10 reps) (10 reps)


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2021)

Great consistency brother. Proud of you. I also hate the summer!!!


----------



## permabulker (Jun 7, 2021)

*05 and 07/06*

05/06 
hours of gardening and walking around. A lot of cardio for me. Mosquitos had a field day on my sugary blood too.


*07/06*
Flat bench press (not smith) 
Warm up bar, 20kg (14 reps), 30kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps)


CGBP smith.
30kg (12 reps), (12 reps), (15 reps) 


Face pulls 
15kg (15 reps), (10 reps) 20kg (10 reps) 


Tricep cable extension 
20kg (12 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps) 


Back traction machine
40kg (12 reps) 45kg (10 reps), 45kg (10 reps)


Chest press machine
45kg (10 reps) 50kg (9 reps) (7 reps fail)


Pec deck 
35kg (8 reps) (8 reps) (10 reps) 


110.2kg


----------



## permabulker (Jun 9, 2021)

*09/06*

Hey guys just quickly posting my own workouts for now I’m trying not to use my phone so much my screen time is embarrassing, hope to catch up with you all soon.

gym was so hot. And so busy. I had to wait 30 minutes for the leg press. Workouts don’t get any harder than this. Managed a 50kg squat though pretty heavy for me. 
( I also had to do a little more accessories than I wanted to waiting for the damn leg press) 


*09/06*
Smith squats 
Warm up bar, 20kg (10 reps) 30kg (10 reps) 40kg (10 reps) 50kg (8 reps)


Calf raises 
50kg (15 reps), (12 reps), (12 reps)


Dumbell shrugs 
16kg (20 reps) 20kg (15 reps) (15 reps) 


Assisted dips 
47kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (12 reps)


Leg curls
35kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Tricep extension machine 
20kg (13 reps) (20 reps) 


Leg press 
120kg (10 reps) 130kg (10 reps) 140kg (10 reps) 


Rear delt row machine 
30kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps) 


110.1kg


----------



## permabulker (Jun 19, 2021)

*13/06*

Been struggling to update here don’t ask me why. Still suffering on though. Backdated workouts. 

*13/06*
Assisted Dips 
47kg (12 reps), 40kg (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Flat smith bench 
Warm up bar, 40kg (12 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 55kg (8 reps) 


CGB
40kg (7 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Face pulls 
20kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps)


Shoulder press 
20kg (12 reps) 25kg (10 reps) (8 reps)


Chest press
40kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps) 


Pec deck 
35kg (8 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps)


110.6kg


----------



## permabulker (Jun 19, 2021)

*Tuesday 15/06*

Was quite proud of the squat. 60kg isn’t bad for me. 

*15/06*
Leg press 
120kg (12 reps), (10 reps) (12 reps) 


Smith squats 
40kg (10 reps) 50kg (10 reps) 60kg (10 reps)


Calf raises 
50kg (12 reps) (15 reps) (12 reps)


Tricep extension cable
20kg (12 reps) (9 reps) (8 reps) 


Barbell concentration curls
Warm up bar, 10kg (10 reps) (8 reps) (8 reps) 


Leg curl machine 
30kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (10 reps)


Rear delt row
35kg (12 reps) (12 reps) (12 reps)


----------



## permabulker (Jun 19, 2021)

*Friday 18/06*

*18/06 Friday*
Flat Bench press (not smith)
Warm up bar, 20kg (15 reps) 30kg (10 reps) (12 reps)


Lying tricep extension
8kg (10 reps), (10 reps) (10 reps)


CGB
Warm up bar, 20kg (15 reps), 30kg (12 reps), (12 reps)


Hammer curls 
10kg (12 reps), (10 reps), (9 reps fail) 


Vertical traction machine 
45kg (10 reps), 50kg (10 reps) (10 reps) 


Chest press machine (medium grip) 
40kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (8 reps fail)


Shoulder press machine
20kg (10 reps) (10 reps) (10 reps) 


110.2kg


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2021)

Where you at dude? What happened?

Don't quit on us.


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Where you at dude? What happened?
> 
> Don't quit on us.


Hasn't logged on in 2 months. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## permabulker (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey guys. Sorry for disappearing I took some time off. I was using too much social media and a phone addiction is really ugly. I also took a small break from the gym because I couldn’t afford to get covid before going back home and once there I took some time off to be with family.  

Back in the gym now and working hard. Got tired of the blogging too. Might get back into at some point.

Hope you are all well


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## permabulker (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Welcome back!!!


Just checking in I felt like a bit of an asshole disappearing completely but I had too much screen time and I had to drop some hours off somewhere. I will try and check in more but maybe no so obsessively. I can still do my gym things without being on here so much, hope you are well man and you had a nice summer


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2021)

permabulker said:


> Just checking in I felt like a bit of an asshole disappearing completely but I had too much screen time and I had to drop some hours off somewhere. I will try and check in more but maybe no so obsessively. I can still do my gym things without being on here so much, hope you are well man and you had a nice summer


No worries bud, you're always welcome here, no matter what. Glad to see you back though, and covid free!


----------



## permabulker (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> No worries bud, you're always welcome here, no matter what. Glad to see you back though, and covid free!


Yeah finally fully vaccinated too so although I was going to the gym anyway I have a lot more freedom! (Including actually being able to fly home) I was basically depressed before summer things were shit here but things are looking up now. Thanks man I really appreciate your kind welcoming as always.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 12, 2021)

Welcome back. 

I get backing off the screen time. I think we all should here and there. Glad to hear your still in the gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 12, 2021)

Welcome back! I have been limiting my screen time lately too!


----------



## permabulker (Sep 12, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I get backing off the screen time. I think we all should here and there. Glad to hear your still in the gym.


Thanks man I will try and catch up with you all soon glad to see most of you are all good


----------



## permabulker (Sep 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Welcome back! I have been limiting my screen time lately too!


It’s just soul destroying being on your phone every hour of every day isn’t it. Good to hear from you anyway hope you are well?


----------

